# [HELP CHAT] Recognized Contributor [IRC]



## ephraim (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.   



> * Recognized Contributor Support Chat *

Click to collapse


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc

Server: chat.freenode.net
Channel: #xda-rc



> * Rules *

Click to collapse


 
1. Do not spam or else getting risked of being kicked/muted/banned. 
2. Please respect each other. 
3. Provide all the necessary details in your questions so we can provide help better. 
4. Do not swear or cuss either to the other members or to the Ops. 
5. No racism

Additional rules will be added later. If you have queries about how to use IRC either through Desktop/Mobile, leave your question below and we will gladly help. Cheers!​


----------



## - Swift - (Sep 9, 2012)

Remember, operators are standing by!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

confirm it.


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 9, 2012)

Yep...All RCs are operators ready to kick you out if you spam 

Insert witty sentence here


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 11, 2012)

Good idea guys.  

Also, moved to general to catch more "I can haz brick?" type traffic.  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## ephraim (Sep 11, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Good idea guys.
> 
> Also, moved to general to catch more "I can haz brick?" type traffic.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Thank you sir. I hope a lot of members see this so we can help them better. Cheers! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 11, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Good idea guys.
> 
> Also, moved to general to catch more "I can haz brick?" type traffic.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot...Do come around and troll sometimes 

Insert witty sentence here


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 11, 2012)

ephraim033 said:


> Thank you sir. I hope a lot of members see this so we can help them better. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're welcome.  







Prawesome said:


> Thanks a lot...Do come around and troll sometimes
> 
> Insert witty sentence here

Click to collapse



I'll be in to check up on you lot at some point don't worry....  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 11, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Alrighty 

Insert witty sentence here


----------



## manoranjan2050 (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow ..... Its Really Great idea......


----------



## ephraim (Sep 12, 2012)

manoranjan2050 said:


> Wow ..... Its Really Great idea......

Click to collapse



Thanks man, spread the word and don't forget to visit the IRC channel. Cheers!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## wwsorrells (Sep 13, 2012)

*worked great, Thanks!*

My question was answered in a very polite manner.

Thanks,


----------



## ephraim (Sep 13, 2012)

wwsorrells said:


> My question was answered in a very polite manner.
> 
> Thanks,

Click to collapse



I know I'm not the one who helped you mate but your welcome in behalf of our group. Spread the word, we hope to extend this program to all members of xda. If you need any further help, don't hesitate to contact us. Cheers! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Fall of Enosis (Sep 14, 2012)

This is a great idea. I'll try and be on when I can to help out!


----------



## wwsorrells (Sep 14, 2012)

*Helped out*



ephraim033 said:


> I know I'm not the one who helped you mate but your welcome in behalf of our group. Spread the word, we hope to extend this program to all members of xda. If you need any further help, don't hesitate to contact us. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The guys that were on when I was asking for help seemed surprised that I was on the chat channel.  I told them I found the link in General, Q&A posted by you.  A few were pleased with the initiative as was I.

Thanks again.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 15, 2012)

Great idea guys.
Added a link to this thread and a direct link to the IRC to my sig 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## ephraim (Sep 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Great idea guys.
> Added a link to this thread and a direct link to the IRC to my sig
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



Thanks man, if you need help just visit us in our IRC channel and we'll be glad to help you out.  Cheers! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Sep 15, 2012)

ephraim033 said:


> Thanks man, if you need help just visit us in our IRC channel and we'll be glad to help you out.  Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Actually anyone willing to help can also join i believe


----------



## ephraim (Sep 15, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Actually anyone willing to help can also join i believe

Click to collapse



Yeah, that too 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## rooter2000bka (Sep 18, 2012)

*Thank you worked!*

Many thank to you about your job!


----------



## ephraim (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.   



> * Recognized Contributor Support Chat *

Click to collapse


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc

Server: chat.freenode.net
Channel: #xda-rc



> * Rules *

Click to collapse


 
1. Do not spam or else getting risked of being kicked/muted/banned. 
2. Please respect each other. 
3. Provide all the necessary details in your questions so we can provide help better. 
4. Do not swear or cuss either to the other members or to the Ops. 
5. No racism

Additional rules will be added later. If you have queries about how to use IRC either through Desktop/Mobile, leave your question below and we will gladly help. Cheers!​


----------



## ephraim (Sep 18, 2012)

rooter2000bka said:


> Many thank to you about your job!

Click to collapse



You're welcome man in behalf of the RC group. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Krishcoolrocks (Sep 22, 2012)

pls help!!!!!!!!         http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1899806


----------



## ephraim (Sep 23, 2012)

Krishcoolrocks said:


> pls help!!!!!!!!         http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1899806

Click to collapse



I replied to your thread. Hope it helps.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## a.cid (Sep 29, 2012)

sp4wned said:


> This is a great idea.

Click to collapse



Spam posting to get 10 posts isn't...

- Via xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

imbtrthanu said:


> The whole idea is brilliant! extremely helpful, thank you!

Click to collapse



If you truly think that this is a brilliant idea, then instead of posting comments like you did, use your posts to help out other users in your devices Q&A and General sections.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## DJLamontagneIII (Oct 15, 2012)

Great idea guys... added a link in the SIG and will be on to help as much as I can


----------



## V-Ty (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like I found a great place to ask what seems to be a stupid question. I have Verizon's SGSIII and running Synergy r73. I keep hearing the best kernel is lean kernal 1.2. But for the life of me I can't find were you guys hide kernels. And a future question after that is will it actually say 1.2 or 1.zip?

7 dayz without prayer makes one weak.


----------



## Dingchow (Oct 19, 2012)

ephraim033 said:


> Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.
> 
> 
> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help


----------



## tzvi218 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Im lost cant find what im looking for need direction*

So i got a samsung galaxy 2 sph-d710 and i would like to use it on pageplus. from what i understand i have to root the phone i followed directions and manage to sorta brick the phone i get a yellow triangle with explanation mark. After spending half the day i managed to load stock firmware im back where i started just want to get this thing to work on page plus! 
Thanks


----------



## anasdcool71 (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay guys, I didn't want to create a thread as i suspected that this question has been asked and answered before....so posting here.

There are 2 laptops in my home - one, my dad's and the other, mine. I browse XDA using both frequently. Recently, i've been noticing that whatever link i click inside this site (to a particular profile, to a forum, etc.), a pop-up window comes up (obviously an advertisement). An option didn't come to block pop-up windows from this site. However that's not the main thing. I still browse XDA on my laptop and no pop-ups are coming! I really don't understand what's going on. I'm using Google Chrome on both laptops.


----------



## KingAmir (Oct 22, 2012)

Just to clear up, this is a channel where users who need help with a specific question can contact a RC?

If so, could I start directing people here?

Thanks


----------



## wcypierre (Oct 24, 2012)

Deftone said:


> Just to clear up, this is a channel where users who need help with a specific question can contact a RC?
> 
> If so, could I start directing people here?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



'To ask' would be a more of an appropriate word, as 'to direct' is relatively rude as I would say


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Oct 24, 2012)

Directing would be fine....as to users that require help and or direction are sent here, Good to Go!  BTW howdy Ladies & Gents of the RC world...


----------



## ephraim (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello bigjoe. Be a senior mod so that you can join us at the RC forum again 

@All: If you need help either post here or go to the IRC Channel (as stated in the OP) and I or other RCs will help you 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Oct 25, 2012)

ephraim033 said:


> Hello bigjoe. Be a senior mod so that you can join us at the RC forum again
> 
> @All: If you need help either post here or go to the IRC Channel (as stated in the OP) and I or other RCs will help you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My time will come to being a Sen Mod, but I am a  FSMod for now and enjoying it...I do read and track all ya, believe they call it lurking...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> My time will come to being a Sen Mod, but I am a  FSMod for now and enjoying it...I do read and track all ya, believe they call it lurking...

Click to collapse



It's called stalking where I come from 
I'm glad your enjoying your time as a mod though Joe 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's called stalking where I come from
> I'm glad your enjoying your time as a mod though Joe
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



 I also call it the big brother syndrome....RCs are the ones in the trenches with the Mods, Good to Go! 

Sent from me, using Forum Runner.


----------



## shaun111 (Oct 25, 2012)

*huawei help*

please help,,, i have been all over this site for a month xda and irc chat...more than one chat,,,i cannot get anyone to respond...is this site real? am i doing things wrong ? i have posted question after question with no reply all over xda and the irc... i have paypal  and need help... i will pay for assistance i cant seem to get the help i need anywhere on the web,,,,[email protected]


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

shaun111 said:


> please help,,, i have been all over this site for a month xda and irc chat...more than one chat,,,i cannot get anyone to respond...is this site real? am i doing things wrong ? i have posted question after question with no reply all over xda and the irc... i have paypal  and need help... i will pay for assistance i cant seem to get the help i need anywhere on the web,,,,[email protected]

Click to collapse



LOL. Of course this site's real 

What do you need help with?


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## shaun111 (Oct 25, 2012)

*help*



tzvi218 said:


> So i got a samsung galaxy 2 sph-d710 and i would like to use it on pageplus. from what i understand i have to root the phone i followed directions and manage to sorta brick the phone i get a yellow triangle with explanation mark. After spending half the day i managed to load stock firmware im back where i started just want to get this thing to work on page plus!
> Thanks

Click to collapse



your lost,,,i am not sure what im doing wrong but i cant  get anything from xda or irc chat i have been trying for a month...if you can help me figure this sight out that would be cool...i get no reply no responses nothing and have been all over...q/a ...discussions  irc...how can i live chat with [email protected]

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> LOL. Of course this site's real
> 
> What do you need help with?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



omg...thanks for reply,i was just asking admin. what i was doing wrong...i have a huawei m865 (slow phone)...but i finally got it rooted and all the recomended apps baught and installed,,i had to downgrade my firmware but now im rooted but when my rom manager trys to install custom rom it locks on reboot to a hauwei screen and i cannot go into recovery anymore either by pushing power and volume up it just freezes on huawei screem


----------



## ephraim (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.   



> * Recognized Contributor Support Chat *

Click to collapse


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc

Server: chat.freenode.net
Channel: #xda-rc



> * Rules *

Click to collapse


 
1. Do not spam or else getting risked of being kicked/muted/banned. 
2. Please respect each other. 
3. Provide all the necessary details in your questions so we can provide help better. 
4. Do not swear or cuss either to the other members or to the Ops. 
5. No racism

Additional rules will be added later. If you have queries about how to use IRC either through Desktop/Mobile, leave your question below and we will gladly help. Cheers!​


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

shaun111 said:


> omg...thanks for reply,i was just asking admin. what i was doing wrong...i have a huawei m865 (slow phone)...but i finally got it rooted and all the recomended apps baught and installed,,i had to downgrade my firmware but now im rooted but when my rom manager trys to install custom rom it locks on reboot to a hauwei screen and i cannot go into recovery anymore either by pushing power and volume up it just freezes on huawei screem

Click to collapse



If it only does that when trying to install that ROM then it probably isn't compatible with your device.
Try doing some Google searches and instead try a different ROM to see if the same happens.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## skrillex2222 (Oct 25, 2012)

Incompatible Rom as one already mentioned can be a problem.
But I think that you forgot to flash kernel, that was provided with Rom. In most of the cases that causes freeze or bootloop.
Other thing maybe is to do full wipe before installing Rom.

Sent from my WT19i using xda app-developers app


----------



## shaun111 (Oct 25, 2012)

*shaun111*



KidCarter93 said:


> If it only does that when trying to install that ROM then it probably isn't compatible with your device.
> Try doing some Google searches and instead try a different ROM to see if the same happens.
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



i baught a new sd card and adapter for my laptop will that help...because my rom manager says that my phone is a model u-90 somting or another when it is actually a m865...it only gives like two options that will work for my phone ...even when it is recognizing the wrong phone...can i wipe it and start over...i cant get into recovery anymore with the power and volume keys


----------



## a.cid (Oct 25, 2012)

Using rom manager when your phone is not supported *specifically*, usually ends up with a brick and a trip to customer care to get the motherboard replaced...
But since I dont know the specifics of your phone, I can be wrong...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## xuantunt (Oct 26, 2012)

*thank*



a.cid said:


> Using rom manager when your phone is not supported *specifically*, usually ends up with a brick and a trip to customer care to get the motherboard replaced...
> But since I dont know the specifics of your phone, I can be wrong...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



I do not understand what you want to say?


----------



## a.cid (Oct 26, 2012)

xuantunt said:


> I do not understand what you want to say?

Click to collapse



Maybe because you are trying to reach 10 posts?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## lkets (Oct 26, 2012)

*wasted space?*

I recently installed my first ROM on my new gs3 from tel us. It was touch and go for a bit but xda forums really helped and I am now running paranoidandroid v 2.50 running jb 4.1.2. I couldn't be happier with how the ROM install went but just recently I realized that the install process duplicated all of my files. When I go into the home dir i see my SD card my ext SD and all the other system files that should be there, but now I have a mnt file with its own SD card, ext SD and system files. My question is would deleting the mint file disrupt my current operability, would those files be necessary to do a restore in cwm? I'm new to this and still have a lot to wrap my head around. Thanks in advance for the reply.

LKets
PA v2.50, Cyanogen mod v10.0.0, Android v4.1.2


----------



## a.cid (Oct 26, 2012)

lkets said:


> I recently installed my first ROM on my new gs3 from tel us. It was touch and go for a bit but xda forums really helped and I am now running paranoidandroid v 2.50 running jb 4.1.2. I couldn't be happier with how the ROM install went but just recently I realized that the install process duplicated all of my files. When I go into the home dir i see my SD card my ext SD and all the other system files that should be there, but now I have a mnt file with its own SD card, ext SD and system files. My question is would deleting the mint file disrupt my current operability, would those files be necessary to do a restore in cwm? I'm new to this and still have a lot to wrap my head around. Thanks in advance for the reply.
> 
> LKets
> PA v2.50, Cyanogen mod v10.0.0, Android v4.1.2

Click to collapse



Again, I do not own that device, but atleast on mine, the default location for sd card is \mnt\sdcard\
But my device doesn't have an internal sdcard, so it could be different for others...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## lkets (Oct 26, 2012)

I now have a /sdcard, /ext-sd. And /mnt/sdcard, /mnt/ext-sd. Both routes contain the same files I was wondering if I could just delete /mnt altogether

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## a.cid (Oct 26, 2012)

lkets said:


> I now have a /sdcard, /ext-sd. And /mnt/sdcard, /mnt/ext-sd. Both routes contain the same files I was wondering if I could just delete /mnt altogether
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That would not be a wise decision











As you can see, even in my device, I have /sdcard and /mnt/sdcard and the contents are exactly the same...
BUT the main directory is /mnt/sdcard...

To experiment, create/delete a file from /mnt/sdcard and see if it gets created/deleted in /sdcard...

Truth be told, I do not know the reason behind this, so I'm hoping a RC woth more technical knowledge would care to chime in... 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## lkets (Oct 26, 2012)

a.cid said:


> BUT the main directory is /mnt/sdcard...
> [/size]

Click to collapse




Glad I asked!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ssdeshizzl (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys,
First of all i'm completely and totally to any forum whatsoever, so
if i'm in the wrong section, please do tell!
I also red that this was the q & a section, so here i go;

My imei was lost for some reason, and now i;ve found a way to get right, but it means for me to go in the
''RMNET + DM + MODEM'' mode, but for some reason i cant.
Used the codes *#7284#, and the #22745927 for enabeling the hidden menu.

The next step i took was to get a shortcut programm to make a direct link to this menu, but for some reason
i cant find the IOTHiddenMenu(?) ? 

Your help is much appreciated!

Btw, i have a sgs3 GT- I9300


----------



## ssdeshizzl (Oct 31, 2012)

ssdeshizzl said:


> Hi guys,
> First of all i'm completely and totally to any forum whatsoever, so
> if i'm in the wrong section, please do tell!
> I also red that this was the q & a section, so here i go;
> ...

Click to collapse



When i was reading my message,i forgot to state some things.

First of all i have everything stock.  (AP:I9300XXALE8,CP: I9300XXLE8,  CSC:I9300PHNALE4)
I am unflashed, unrooted, unthemed, everything is stock. 

And the reason my IMEI turned to zero, was because of a false back-up. Now ive read, the GEEK post,
with the nv writer/reader way, and it works, untill i need to put my phone in the RMNET + DM + MODEM mode.
When i dial a code, i get the message (translated from dutch, so might sound different) network problem or invalid mmi code.

Anyhow,  this is where i'm at, if further info is needed or my post is still crappy, do tell!

Kind regards,


----------



## ephraim (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello, can you please explain what happened why you lost your imei?

There is a specific forum for your device just in case you want to ask there 

Here is the link http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1563

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ephraim (Oct 31, 2012)

ssdeshizzl said:


> When i was reading my message,i forgot to state some things.
> 
> First of all i have everything stock.  (AP:I9300XXALE8,CP: I9300XXLE8,  CSC:I9300PHNALE4)
> I am unflashed, unrooted, unthemed, everything is stock.
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure you lost your imei or are you basin it to the "invalid mmi" something?

Anyway, since you are not rooted or never have rooted in this case, you can send it to samsung service center and claim your warranty 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 31, 2012)

Ya ..Since he hasn't modified his phone, I guess he could take it to a service center

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## philseven (Nov 3, 2012)

I know this a stupid question but how do you start typing in freenode ?


----------



## roofrider (Nov 3, 2012)

philseven said:


> I know this a stupid question but how do you start typing in freenode ?

Click to collapse



Err..u don't have a keyboard?

Jk, u mean on webchat?


----------



## jigarb1992 (Nov 4, 2012)

Good thinking!!!


----------



## Dark3n (Nov 7, 2012)

lkets said:


> I now have a /sdcard, /ext-sd. And /mnt/sdcard, /mnt/ext-sd. Both routes contain the same files I was wondering if I could just delete /mnt altogether
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Inside /mnt are most likely the real mount points of your cards and /sdcard+/ext-sd are usually symlinks to /mnt/sdcard+/mnt/ext-sd

Except for jellybean where those are suddenly mounted in /storage and both /sdcard and /mnt/sdcard point to /storage/scard0

The symlinks exist for backwards compatibility, you could try remove them and see what happens...


----------



## ephraim (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.   



> * Recognized Contributor Support Chat *

Click to collapse


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc

Server: chat.freenode.net
Channel: #xda-rc



> * Rules *

Click to collapse


 
1. Do not spam or else getting risked of being kicked/muted/banned. 
2. Please respect each other. 
3. Provide all the necessary details in your questions so we can provide help better. 
4. Do not swear or cuss either to the other members or to the Ops. 
5. No racism

Additional rules will be added later. If you have queries about how to use IRC either through Desktop/Mobile, leave your question below and we will gladly help. Cheers!​


----------



## mechatronic (Nov 12, 2012)

*thank*



- Swift - said:


> Remember, operators are standing by!

Click to collapse



thnx dude for guide!:cyclops:


----------



## Dallby (Nov 15, 2012)

Not sure where I am supposed to post this but...

My avatar won't change on the forum. I uploaded a new picture and it won't change from the old one. I've tried deleting pictures and uploading them again but it still won't change.:silly:


----------



## ephraim (Nov 15, 2012)

Dallby said:


> Not sure where I am supposed to post this but...
> 
> My avatar won't change on the forum. I uploaded a new picture and it won't change from the old one. I've tried deleting pictures and uploading them again but it still won't change.:silly:

Click to collapse



It's either your pic is too large, in a wrong dimension or wrong file extension. I personally use jpg. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Dallby (Nov 15, 2012)

ephraim033 said:


> It's either your pic is too large, in a wrong dimension or wrong file extension. I personally use jpg.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sweet cheers. I'll try again in a bit. :good:


----------



## ephraim (Nov 15, 2012)

Dallby said:


> Sweet cheers. I'll try again in a bit. :good:

Click to collapse



Np mate. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Dallby (Nov 15, 2012)

All sorted now mate :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9210 using xda app-developers app


----------



## christykientzler (Nov 19, 2012)

*I am so lost that I don't even know where to start.*

Ok, I have spent a really long time figuring out where to post this, but I still can't figure it out. Please forgive me if this is the improper place.

To start, I have a Samsung Galaxy S II from Sprint. The Epic 4G Touch, Model SPH-D710. I am on a MacBook Pro running 10.7.5 OSX. Recently, I followed the steps as listed by h  tt  p://   epic4gtouchroot   .com   /epic-4g-touch-root/    how-to-root-epic-4g-touch-on-mac-or-linux/

The Terminal went through the entire process and said it was successful. I thought 'Wow! That was easy!' However, upon rebooting my phone, it never booted past the splash screen which showed "Samsung Galaxy SII GT-I9100" with a yellow triangle at the bottom. At this point I could access Download mode, Recovery mode, this splash screen, and the charging battery that is shown when it is charging and powered off.

I was so confused so I spent about 3 hours on xda looking for an answer. Next, I downloaded Odin and packaged it for Mac. Then I downloaded the Samsung drivers just in case, and the stock ROM for my particular phone. I went through and tried to use Odin. Much to my dismay, Odin would not recognize my phone at all.

So then, I downloaded a .zip file containing the Official Samsung ROM, and put it on my internal sdcard. Under ClockworkMod, I wiped cache, dalvik cache, and wiped all user data. Then, I applied the .zip file using the option in CWM, and it said that it was successful. However, upon rebooting, it went back to the same screen with the yellow triangle. :crying::crying:

Next, I downloaded the CF root, and tried to apply it the same way through CWM. Again a fail. However, now upon rebooting to splash screen, it would progressively turn from a black/gray screen to a white screen. Once it got to the white screen, it stopped and stayed there for about an hour. Then it died. 

I tried to boot to Download mode but it says that the battery is too low. So now I am trying to charge it. However, it tries to load the charging battery icon that is normally shown when charging a powered off phone, and flashes to black. From this black screen it again slowly turns gray then white. Once it reaches the white screen, it turns back to the charging icon, and starts the stupid cycle over again. Its been doing that for the past 30 minutes.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 19, 2012)

As I don't have the device, nor complete knowledge for it, take all of the below words with a pinch of salt...



christykientzler said:


> Ok, I have spent a really long time figuring out where to post this, but I still can't figure it out. Please forgive me if this is the improper place.

Click to collapse



You will get a better reply in the s2 subfora...
Over there, firstly search around with relevant keywords...
After that, if you still don't find anything useful, either use a similar thread and make a post there, or ask it in one of those "Ask any question here" threads, (if the subforum has one if)...



> To start, I have a Samsung Galaxy S II from Sprint. The Epic 4G Touch, Model SPH-D710. I am on a MacBook Pro running 10.7.5 OSX. Recently, I followed the steps as listed by http://epic4gtouchroot.com/epic-4g-touch-root/how-to-root-epic-4g-touch-on-mac-or-linux/
> 
> The Terminal went through the entire process and said it was successful. I thought 'Wow! That was easy!' However, upon rebooting my phone, it never booted past the splash screen which showed "Samsung Galaxy SII GT-I9100" with a yellow triangle at the bottom. At this point I could access Download mode, Recovery mode, this splash screen, and the charging battery that is shown when it is charging and powered off.

Click to collapse



Afaik, your phone was completely fine at this point...
I own a Samsung (low end) phone, and for us, we just need to boot into recovery amd wipe data...
After that, it would have booted up just fine...



> I was so confused so I spent about 3 hours on xda looking for an answer.

Click to collapse



Very nice, have a "thanks" for that...
Not a lot of users do that nowadays, thank you for trying to help yourself first 



> Next, I downloaded Odin and packaged it for Mac. Then I downloaded the Samsung drivers just in case, and the stock ROM for my particular phone. I went through and tried to use Odin. Much to my dismay, Odin would not recognize my phone at all.
> 
> So then, I downloaded a .zip file containing the Official Samsung ROM, and put it on my internal sdcard. Under ClockworkMod, I wiped cache, dalvik cache, and wiped all user data. Then, I applied the .zip file using the option in CWM, and it said that it was successful. However, upon rebooting, it went back to the same screen with the yellow triangle. :crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Ahhh, acc to me, this is where you messed up...
Unless the Stock rom was repackaged to be compatible with the cwm scripts, it would not work with cwm...
(Cwm shouldn't have been succesful if that was the case)
But simce it was succesful, I'm assuming something vital was missed here...
Also, a LOT of people recommend to wipe data whenever you try something new...



> Next, I downloaded the CF root, and tried to apply it the same way through CWM. Again a fail. However, now upon rebooting to splash screen, it would progressively turn from a black/gray screen to a white screen. Once it got to the white screen, it stopped and stayed there for about an hour. Then it died.
> 
> I tried to boot to Download mode but it says that the battery is too low. So now I am trying to charge it. However, it tries to load the charging battery icon that is normally shown when charging a powered off phone, and flashes to black. From this black screen it again slowly turns gray then white. Once it reaches the white screen, it turns back to the charging icon, and starts the stupid cycle over again. Its been doing that for the past 30 minutes.

Click to collapse



This is really weird, and truth be told, I have no idea what this is since I never encountered any such thing amongst my device users...


At this point, your safest bet would be search and then ask it in your device's subfora...
Or if any of my fellow rc's with an s2 would like to help...

Don't panic, stuff happens...
If it wouldn't, a lot of people would never learn 


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## christykientzler (Nov 19, 2012)

*Thank you*



a.cid said:


> You will get a better reply in the s2 subfora...
> Over there, firstly search around with relevant keywords...
> After that, if you still don't find anything useful, either use a similar thread and make a post there, or ask it in one of those "Ask any question here" threads, (if the subforum has one if)...

Click to collapse



Thank you :fingers-crossed: I'll go check it out. There were quite a few devices and 'sub'devices, and the time spent searching wasn't helping me at all. D:




a.cid said:


> Very nice, have a "thanks" for that...
> Not a lot of users do that nowadays, thank you for trying to help yourself first

Click to collapse



No problem.  I know that usually if I can find a preexisting answer that the effort spent searching for it will probably be less than actually making a new post, clogging up the forums, and hoping that someone sees it. XD In that respect it's really just my laziness :silly:




a.cid said:


> Ahhh, acc to me, this is where you messed up...
> Unless the Stock rom was repackaged to be compatible with the cwm scripts, it would not work with cwm...
> (Cwm shouldn't have been succesful if that was the case)
> But simce it was succesful, I'm assuming something vital was missed here...
> Also, a LOT of people recommend to wipe data whenever you try something new...

Click to collapse



Shoot. At that point I really just wanted it to all go back to normal, so I kinda tried anything that would stick without researching that sort of thing first. :/ And for not taking the time to learn first I got myself a brick.  After I did this, I thought it was fine. Even though it came back to the triangle, the CWM had changed from a red/orange to a blue/gray, which for whatever silly reason, made me think maybe it had reverted to something normal.




a.cid said:


> This is really weird, and truth be told, I have no idea what this is since I never encountered any such thing amongst my device users...

Click to collapse



The fade thing had actually happened before on occasion. However, upon locking and unlocking my phone it went away, so I never considered it to be an issue. It wouldn't be an issue except now I can't access Download or Recovery mode, or the splash screen. Meaning that Odin and Heimdall aren't recognizing my phone. T.T [However Odin never recognized it in the first place before the whole root process]




a.cid said:


> At this point, your safest bet would be search and then ask it in your device's subfora...
> Or if any of my fellow rc's with an s2 would like to help...

Click to collapse



Will do, thank you for your time anyhow. It's given me a bit different perspective on things. Hopefully I didn't actually royally screw it up. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## a.cid (Nov 20, 2012)

Cwm changing colors 
That means, you are calling the recovery as cwm...
Cwm is a different recovery, if you hadn't messed with your phone anytime before, by all probability you will have the stock samsung recovery..
As I said, cwm will not go through with flashing the official rom, so it must have been the stock recovery...


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## christykientzler (Nov 20, 2012)

*Weird...*



a.cid said:


> Cwm changing colors
> That means, you are calling the recovery as cwm...
> Cwm is a different recovery, if you hadn't messed with your phone anytime before, by all probability you will have the stock samsung recovery..
> As I said, cwm will not go through with flashing the official rom, so it must have been the stock recovery...
> ...

Click to collapse



Humph. That's weird.  So what does this mean for the state of my phone?


----------



## a.cid (Nov 20, 2012)

christykientzler said:


> Humph. That's weird.  So what does this mean for the state of my phone?

Click to collapse



This means that you managed to flash a stock rom with stock recovery...
Again, this is what I could conclude from the info, and could be entirely diferent from the actual situation...

Can't you get hold of a windows/ubuntu pc?


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## christykientzler (Nov 20, 2012)

*Welll...*



a.cid said:


> Can't you get hold of a windows/ubuntu pc?

Click to collapse



The problem is not obtaining one. I have one in my household. The problem is that I am not the owner of it, and the owner is very wary of anything that does not come from a brick and mortar building because he is paranoid of viruses. :/


----------



## shadowkid8391 (Dec 6, 2012)

*need some advice*

alright im not new at this stuff but, is anyone familiar with the evo 4g lte and the venom rom. it looks so cool and i want to try it out downloaded it wiped everything cache, dav, factory and system then install and sometimes i get a sideload error install failed. from there i wipe again and the install gets hung up on installing system. this is the only rom that does it im not sure if its something im doing wrong. thanks for reading and hope this is the right place to post this in.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 7, 2012)

shadowkid8391 said:


> alright im not new at this stuff but, is anyone familiar with the evo 4g lte and the venom rom. it looks so cool and i want to try it out downloaded it wiped everything cache, dav, factory and system then install and sometimes i get a sideload error install failed. from there i wipe again and the install gets hung up on installing system. this is the only rom that does it im not sure if its something im doing wrong. thanks for reading and hope this is the right place to post this in.

Click to collapse



Have you tried opening up the zip on your comp?
If the steps you state are the correct steps, then this sounds like a case of corrupted zip...


----------



## shadowkid8391 (Dec 7, 2012)

I was trying to flash from Cm10 I think that was my problem I flashed sinister rom and then to v8 it gave an error in recovery but the rom installed and looks great it was just really weird never had that problem before thanks

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## apnadost (Dec 9, 2012)

*Help for HTC Chacha*

Hi guys, 

I am totally new to this site and android as well. Reason i am here is small mem size on HTC Chacha which is otehrwise a wonderful phone. Now i am not really sure i am writting at the rite place but i was denied access to ask the actual thread i was following. 

we  i have got my phone unlocked and S-off and it says so in HBoot rite on the top. for rooting i tried  DooMLoRD_v4_ROOT-zergRush-busybox-su but fails to although it says all done at the end. 

Then i tried http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1184118    . It asks for soem files to be copied to sdcard root foloder , which i did and went to HBoot where after few seconds it was sopposed to pic up that zip file it self and do some thing but nothing happens. now i am kind of stuck, i need to get it rooted for link2sd to work. 

Any Help....please dont ask me to write some where else and its already few hours of looking here n there...

looking forward for a good to the point response.


----------



## michael2133 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Samsung infuse 4g 2.3.6 gingerbread*



- Swift - said:


> Remember, operators are standing by!

Click to collapse



Last week we upgraded to 2.3.6 Gingerbread OS.  We then decided to root the phone with the Odin install root package.  It worked fine excecpt that the ROM was insufficient and did not outline the reboot recovery library path in start-up.  I flashed the drive and installed the clockwordmod to remedy the problem.  After iniciating the re-boot cycle the phone prompted the samsung logo white with the black backdrop and continues to cycle in that screen instead of graduating to the multi colored graphic.  It is looping and difficult to shut off at all.  I can get into the re-boot option screen but wiping the cache and resetting to factory default settings the phone still loops in the samsung graphic black and white screen.  I'm hoping that I can install something on an SD card that would allow me to remedy the current status of my phone.  Not a big challeng for those of you that do this profetionally.  I look forward to any input that can create a  fun learning experience for me.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 13, 2012)

michael2133 said:


> Last week we upgraded to 2.3.6 Gingerbread OS.  We then decided to root the phone with the Odin install root package.  It worked fine excecpt that the ROM was insufficient and did not outline the reboot recovery library path in start-up.  I flashed the drive and installed the clockwordmod to remedy the problem.  After iniciating the re-boot cycle the phone prompted the samsung logo white with the black backdrop and continues to cycle in that screen instead of graduating to the multi colored graphic.  It is looping and difficult to shut off at all.  I can get into the re-boot option screen but wiping the cache and resetting to factory default settings the phone still loops in the samsung graphic black and white screen.  I'm hoping that I can install something on an SD card that would allow me to remedy the current status of my phone.  Not a big challeng for those of you that do this profetionally.  I look forward to any input that can create a  fun learning experience for me.

Click to collapse



Which phone?
Some more info/links would help us analyze this better...

@ephraim - bro, would you mind me taking care of the second post?

- Via Tapatalk


----------



## adbanginwar (Dec 13, 2012)

apnadost said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am totally new to this site and android as well. Reason i am here is small mem size on HTC Chacha which is otehrwise a wonderful phone. Now i am not really sure i am writting at the rite place but i was denied access to ask the actual thread i was following.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nobody can help you unless you post the log as seen in doomlord's. do post the logs so someone can look at it.


----------



## ephraim (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.   



> * Recognized Contributor Support Chat *

Click to collapse


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc

Server: chat.freenode.net
Channel: #xda-rc



> * Rules *

Click to collapse


 
1. Do not spam or else getting risked of being kicked/muted/banned. 
2. Please respect each other. 
3. Provide all the necessary details in your questions so we can provide help better. 
4. Do not swear or cuss either to the other members or to the Ops. 
5. No racism

Additional rules will be added later. If you have queries about how to use IRC either through Desktop/Mobile, leave your question below and we will gladly help. Cheers!​


----------



## YoFayce (Dec 15, 2012)

*IRC Chan*

Thank you all for your contribution!


----------



## averyboots (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello!  I'm a newbie and I want to make sure I'm in the right place... is there where I can ask any question about any phone any rom etc?


----------



## ephraim (Dec 16, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Which phone?
> Some more info/links would help us analyze this better...
> 
> @ephraim - bro, would you mind me taking care of the second post?
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for the late reply man. I was busy this following days. You can have the 2nd post if you want man. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## violetfinancier (Dec 19, 2012)

what does RC means?


----------



## a.cid (Dec 19, 2012)

violetfinancier said:


> what does RC means?

Click to collapse



Recognized Contributor


----------



## buffal0b1ll (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow.  I wonder if my IRC login from 2000 is still active.


----------



## owtrii.chard (Dec 28, 2012)

Great idea on that webchat ^^


----------



## gnobodyhome (Dec 30, 2012)

*please help a newb*

Hi, hope I am doing this right. Been active for a bit with android. I have rooted 6 or 7 devices with directions from here and CM wiki. First time I have seen the problem I am having now, and first time I have posted. Sorry if I don't follow any protocols.
I am trying to root a t-mobile HTC myTouch. Every link I find here swears that this critter does not exist. I swear it does. I personally bought it from Costco, maybe 6 months ago, not more then 9 months ago. It plainly says t-mobile on the face, as well as my touch. The system info screen lists it as the HTC Inspire. Android version 2.20, stock. 
I am not in a hurry, I don't fell like I have to root it. I just hate the fact that I cant install what I want, and even more I hate the fact that I cant uninstall the crap I don't want!
Any help/pointers/clarity would be warmly welcomed!


----------



## shadowkid8391 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey I need some help my girlfriend was on my phone and deleted my app drawer button. I have an evo 4g lte and I am running jelly bam. Any suggestions as to getting it back would be appreciated. Thanks in advance 

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 2, 2013)

shadowkid8391 said:


> Hey I need some help my girlfriend was on my phone and deleted my app drawer button. I have an evo 4g lte and I am running jelly bam. Any suggestions as to getting it back would be appreciated. Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Which home launcher are you using? ADW, Apex, Nova?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## shadowkid8391 (Jan 2, 2013)

Trebuchet

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 2, 2013)

shadowkid8391 said:


> Trebuchet
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You could try setting a shortcut to go to Trebuchet settings and go to Icons (or any similar option).
You could always use a different home launcher though.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## shadowkid8391 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks a new launcher fixed it when I went back 

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## Trinexus (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, it´s an excellent idea!  Great job and many thanks guys


----------



## Hashan Malka (Jan 14, 2013)

why cant i post

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------

How to post main discussions


----------



## a.cid (Jan 14, 2013)

Hashan Malka said:


> why cant i post
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------
> 
> How to post main discussions

Click to collapse



You need to have 10 posts before you can post in the development section.
Remember, development section IS NOT FOR QUESTIONS.


----------



## mcameo (Jan 15, 2013)

*Help is there a venom viper rom for htc desire a8181*

Please I need the info, is there a venom viper Rom for HTC desire A8181?, and if so, where can I find it. Appreciate ur help. Thanks.


----------



## Michu199600 (Jan 15, 2013)

nice


----------



## ayushbh (Jan 16, 2013)

hi how can i post in developer thread??


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 16, 2013)

ayushbh said:


> hi how can i post in developer thread??

Click to collapse



Stop asking the same thing in different threads.
You'll be able to post in developments threads once you get to 10 posts, BUT if you make spam comments, like you have been, then you may receive a warning from a moderator and have your posts deleted so you'd have to start again.
I will personally be keeping an eye on your posts and if you don't make your next posts USEFUL, I will be informing a moderator.

Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
"Ogni nostra cognizione prencipia dai sentimenti" (All our knowledge has its origins in perception) - Leonardo DaVinci


----------



## ephraim (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.   



> * Recognized Contributor Support Chat *

Click to collapse


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc

Server: chat.freenode.net
Channel: #xda-rc



> * Rules *

Click to collapse


 
1. Do not spam or else getting risked of being kicked/muted/banned. 
2. Please respect each other. 
3. Provide all the necessary details in your questions so we can provide help better. 
4. Do not swear or cuss either to the other members or to the Ops. 
5. No racism

Additional rules will be added later. If you have queries about how to use IRC either through Desktop/Mobile, leave your question below and we will gladly help. Cheers!​


----------



## sreehari.007 (Jan 17, 2013)

hi, im new here...... can anyone help me??? im using experia neo v ,rooted bootloader unlocked.. i tried to install smart experia rom ..i flashed alliance kernal via flash tool.. should i flash neo v ftf pack to install rom? when i tried to install "" for neo v device" not found what can i do??????/ help meeee


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 26, 2013)

I constantly notice that whichever threads get a feature on the portal it majorly increases the notice the thread has.
Do you think it would be a good idea to get a portal section about this IRC channel so it will give us more coverage?


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## a.cid (Jan 26, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I constantly notice that whichever threads get a feature on the portal it majorly increases the notice the thread has.
> Do you think it would be a good idea to get a portal section about this IRC channel so it will give us more coverage?
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



Not sure.
I'm rarely on IRC, but I do use this thread as an "Ask any question here" thread.

Eph, can you edit the thread accordingly, to add this?


----------



## ephraim (Jan 29, 2013)

a.cid said:


> Not sure.
> I'm rarely on IRC, but I do use this thread as an "Ask any question here" thread.
> 
> Eph, can you edit the thread accordingly, to add this?

Click to collapse



Add what my friend?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## crazymonkeysays (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi i just soft bricked my droid 3 because of a mistake i made while installing cyanogenmod, im stuck in a boot loop, can anyone help me? i've searched throuhg out alll the internet and i found nothing, i tried flashing it, but it doesn't seem to work, my droid is a verizon xt862 and im desperate if anyone can help me i'd be very thankfull!


----------



## rashid.fairus (Feb 5, 2013)

really nice to have this kind of contributions from all RC, but for me, im more to reading the whole forum/thread for an answer,better than asking, just my opinion ok..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

rashid.fairus said:


> really nice to have this kind of contributions from all RC, but for me, im more to reading the whole forum/thread for an answer,better than asking, just my opinion ok..

Click to collapse



This is the kind of attitude we'd hope that all members of XDA would have. Unfortunately though, as that really isn't the case it means that initiatives such as this are needed in an attempt to help people out with their problems, should they have any.


----------



## ktempleton (Feb 6, 2013)

OK so I'm modifying my source to get the camera the ability to store on the SD card and i have all the code entered but now that I've added some symbols that aren't in the base I'm stuck I've searched and found some posts on the internet about grep however they aren't really informative. I've searched through the source looking for the files that have these symbols on them but so far haven't been able to find them if you guys could point me in the right direction i would be grateful thanks in advance

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda premium


----------



## darkie666 (Feb 7, 2013)

*slim rc2 video blocky ??*

ok im new here so obviously can not post in the correct thread .... im on the latest slim rom rc2 and the video is quite blocky on playback does anyone know a fix or an alternate camera app as i use the video quite a bit ... thanx in advance ... i have searched relevant thread but cannot find answer


----------



## abhi7395 (Feb 9, 2013)

gr8...


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 9, 2013)

abhi7395 said:


> gr8...

Click to collapse



Great what? 

le random signature o.o


----------



## redzicdany (Feb 12, 2013)

*Problem with google play store...*

I tried to download one game from my computer and it didn't started download. I went to download it with mobile and it was saying "no connection". I tried with rebooting, reinstalling rom. I flashed it all the way from wiping data and cashe. And there's same problem. I went to set up a google account in syncronisation and after a while it said  "no reliable data connection (...)"

What could have happened and how to fix it? Everything else works, blackmart, browser. Everything except syncronisation/google play store. Help pls!

P.S. I have Samsung Galaxy Fit (ginger 2.3.6- I bought phone with froyo 2.2) running on cyanogen mod 7.2 stable (from vio tutorials) and it was working perfect almost 2 months now.  And hurry up please. :$


----------



## a.cid (Feb 12, 2013)

redzicdany said:


> I tried to download one game from my computer and it didn't started download. I went to download it with mobile and it was saying "no connection". I tried with rebooting, reinstalling rom. I flashed it all the way from wiping data and cashe. And there's same problem. I went to set up a google account in syncronisation and after a while it said  "no reliable data connection (...)"
> 
> What could have happened and how to fix it? Everything else works, blackmart, browser. Everything except syncronisation/google play store. Help pls!
> 
> P.S. I have Samsung Galaxy Fit (ginger 2.3.6- I bought phone with froyo 2.2) running on cyanogen mod 7.2 stable (from vio tutorials) and it was working perfect almost 2 months now.  And hurry up please. :$

Click to collapse



Mostly its your service provider.
A few people complain that play store doesn't allow downloads ln certain carriers.
Have you tried it on wifi?

There is usually a "shift" in color of the network bar when play store becomes ready for use.

Tried a different rom?


----------



## redzicdany (Feb 12, 2013)

I haven't tried with another Tom, but as I said, everything was working properly. Could the problem be files on SD card that I maybe accidentalu deleted? I can go to Google play store with my web browser but I can't set up a Google account. I tried really everything, and I searched for solution on internet, and nothing well explained.


----------



## eventide7 (Feb 13, 2013)

*How long is reasonable for backing up Nexus 7 16GB?*

I have a Nexus 7 16GB of which a bit more than 6GB is in use.

I'm backing it up using the Google Nexus 7 Toolkit version 4.0 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1809195).

It seemed to go though most of the backup, but now my Nexus is stuck showing that it's backing up "Shared storage." How long should I expect this to take before I give up and disconnect my Nexus from my PC?

Other (possibly relevant) information is that after I pressed the power button on my Nexus I got a message on the toolkit about too many links. It's one that's been reported before by others, and from what I can tell it's a mystery as to when/why it happens. Could it have an effect on my Shared Storage backup?

****

Oh, good heavens. No sooner had I submitted that question than the backup completed! Just FYI, it ended up taking about 90 minutes once the process started.  :victory:


----------



## romanticydal (Feb 13, 2013)

*rooting*

I have a gt-a700 

sprd  android 4.0.4 and i cant find the drivers for it and i  cant root  it  but i don't understand  cause when i 

plugged  up the phone  it installed correctly   its  just that every time i try running superoneclick  root software it dosent work i tried  every  rooting software i could  think of


----------



## Sami Kabir (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm making a Custom ROM for my phone for the very first time by following many threads here on XDA.. 

Since this is my first time I do not want to mess up or brick my phone by flashing my "experimental ROM" so *how can I "virtually" run it on my computer (Windows).. like what VMWARE does... * I mean it would be better to see whether it properly boots, etc..

Also it will be a very tedious thing for me to keep on flashing my ROM via CWM everytime I edit something in it...


----------



## a.cid (Feb 14, 2013)

Sami Kabir said:


> I'm making a Custom ROM for my phone for the very first time by following many threads here on XDA..
> 
> Since this is my first time I do not want to mess up or brick my phone by flashing my "experimental ROM" so *how can I "virtually" run it on my computer (Windows).. like what VMWARE does... * I mean it would be better to see whether it properly boots, etc..
> 
> Also it will be a very tedious thing for me to keep on flashing my ROM via CWM everytime I edit something in it...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, there is no true alternative to this (none that I know of)
For app testing, there's the emulator which can help to an extent, but it still can't act as a true alternative.
The scene for dev is no different.

There are some devices in which you can test kernel/recovery before they are (semi) permanently flashed.


----------



## Dheeru_ram (Mar 3, 2013)

Its Will Help Us a lot.. If Recognized Contributor Would made separate channels where they have experience and it help in Chating with the same topic ...


----------



## CTDragon (Mar 5, 2013)

*Multiple Tabs Mistake*

Remove this post. I accidentally posted in the wrong place due to multiple tabs being open.


----------



## ephraim (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.   



> * Recognized Contributor Support Chat *

Click to collapse


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc

Server: chat.freenode.net
Channel: #xda-rc



> * Rules *

Click to collapse


 
1. Do not spam or else getting risked of being kicked/muted/banned. 
2. Please respect each other. 
3. Provide all the necessary details in your questions so we can provide help better. 
4. Do not swear or cuss either to the other members or to the Ops. 
5. No racism

Additional rules will be added later. If you have queries about how to use IRC either through Desktop/Mobile, leave your question below and we will gladly help. Cheers!​


----------



## trentfulcher (Mar 16, 2013)

*Help with Liquid Smooth ROM*

Good morning all, I just rooted my US Cellular GS3, and just flashed to the Liquid Smooth ROM, however, i now don't have the google play store, nothing, i click on internet to open that up and it just flashes and closes immediatly.  I also can't access my Titanium Backup or anything to try to restore from there.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## a.cid (Mar 16, 2013)

trentfulcher said:


> Good morning all, I just rooted my US Cellular GS3, and just flashed to the Liquid Smooth ROM, however, i now don't have the google play store, nothing, i click on internet to open that up and it just flashes and closes immediatly.  I also can't access my Titanium Backup or anything to try to restore from there.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Can you add a Google account in "Accounts and Sync"?
If not, it means you need to flash Google Apps separately.

Look in the first few posts in your thread, there would be a link for sure.
Else, do perform a search.


----------



## titomax123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you this was very helpfull for me!!!!!


----------



## androidmin (Mar 26, 2013)

*R: [HELP CHAT] Recognized Contributor [IRC]*

Wonderful 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9305 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## o0ojake13o0o (Mar 28, 2013)

wonder.


----------



## TheMemSet (Mar 28, 2013)

*Phone stuck on Entering Recovery...*

Hi there, I was following the tutorial (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1583427) on how to root my HTC One S (S3). I unlocked the bootloader, intalled the clockworkmod and after that tried entering recovery in order to flash the root. But now my phone is stuck on a screen that looks like this: It says Entering Recovery... in pink at the top of the screen, the screen itself is white, there is a big HTC logo in the middle and at the bottom in red it says: This build is for development purposes only. Do not distribute outside of HTC... (the rest doesn't matter). I can turn off my phone so it isn't stuck, but I cannot enter the recovery. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## #define (Mar 28, 2013)

TheMemSet said:


> Hi there, I was following the tutorial (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1583427) on how to root my HTC One S (S3). I unlocked the bootloader, intalled the clockworkmod and after that tried entering recovery in order to flash the root. But now my phone is stuck on a screen that looks like this: It says Entering Recovery... in pink at the top of the screen, the screen itself is white, there is a big HTC logo in the middle and at the bottom in red it says: This build is for development purposes only. Do not distribute outside of HTC... (the rest doesn't matter). I can turn off my phone so it isn't stuck, but I cannot enter the recovery. Any help would be appreciated!

Click to collapse



Have you maybe tried flashing a different recovery??
And can you enter android??
Also, you can try booting the recovery, to make sure its just not a bad file (highly unlikely, but wrth a shot)

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## TheMemSet (Mar 28, 2013)

*Whoops*

Hi, I had previously unlocked the bootloader and then installed clockworkmod on my HTC One S. It didn't want to boot up the recovery. So I turned it off. So I tried using the recovery from Hasoon2000's all in one method and still the same result. It just says Entering Bootloader and a bunch of text on the bottom. So I turned it off again by holding the power button for a few seconds. But now it won't turn on. My phone. If someone could explain this to me I would be eternally grateful and I promise I won't try rooting my phone again. At least not this one. I'm afraid my phone is now unusable which would mean I'd have to wait for about 2 years before getting a new one. Please, anyone, help! 

P. S. If I hold the power button for about 10 seconds, a green flash appears very briefly and the orange notification starts flashing. The light stops flashing when I let go of the power button. The phone is currently charging.


----------



## #define (Mar 28, 2013)

TheMemSet said:


> Hi, I had previously unlocked the bootloader and then installed clockworkmod on my HTC One S. It didn't want to boot up the recovery. So I turned it off. So I tried using the recovery from Hasoon2000's all in one method and still the same result. It just says Entering Bootloader and a bunch of text on the bottom. So I turned it off again by holding the power button for a few seconds. But now it won't turn on. My phone. If someone could explain this to me I would be eternally grateful and I promise I won't try rooting my phone again. At least not this one. I'm afraid my phone is now unusable which would mean I'd have to wait for about 2 years before getting a new one. Please, anyone, help!
> 
> P. S. If I hold the power button for about 10 seconds, a green flash appears very briefly and the orange notification light turns on. The light turns off as soon as I let go of the button.

Click to collapse



Maybe the battery is down...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## TheMemSet (Mar 28, 2013)

bhargz16 said:


> Maybe the battery is down...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I don't think that's the problem. The phone is charging and the notification light is not turned on (it is when it's charging).


----------



## #define (Mar 28, 2013)

TheMemSet said:


> I don't think that's the problem. The phone is charging and the notification light is not turned on (it is when it's charging).

Click to collapse



Seems the service center is ur next resort now..
Precisely why i'm never gonna buy an htc again..

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## TheMemSet (Mar 28, 2013)

bhargz16 said:


> Maybe the battery is down...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I don't think that's the problem. The phone is charging and the notification light is not turned on (it usually is when it's charging).


----------



## a.cid (Mar 28, 2013)

TheMemSet said:


> I don't think that's the problem. The phone is charging and the notification light is not turned on (it usually is when it's charging).

Click to collapse



Just wait a bit. I've put in a word for you.
Hopefully, there might be someone who has a solution for you.


----------



## TheMemSet (Mar 28, 2013)

*Thank you*



a.cid said:


> Just wait a bit. I've put in a word for you.
> Hopefully, there might be someone who has a solution for you.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, but it turns out it wasn't a big problem after all. It also turns out that I'm the biggest idiot this world has ever seen. And as such, I shall not try doing something like this for...as long as my warranty is valid.

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------

I have never been so afraid in my entire life.


----------



## X8invisible (Mar 29, 2013)

TheMemSet said:


> Hi, I had previously unlocked the bootloader and then installed clockworkmod on my HTC One S. It didn't want to boot up the recovery. So I turned it off. So I tried using the recovery from Hasoon2000's all in one method and still the same result. It just says Entering Bootloader and a bunch of text on the bottom. So I turned it off again by holding the power button for a few seconds. But now it won't turn on. My phone. If someone could explain this to me I would be eternally grateful and I promise I won't try rooting my phone again. At least not this one. I'm afraid my phone is now unusable which would mean I'd have to wait for about 2 years before getting a new one. Please, anyone, help!
> 
> P. S. If I hold the power button for about 10 seconds, a green flash appears very briefly and the orange notification starts flashing. The light stops flashing when I let go of the power button. The phone is currently charging.

Click to collapse



If it's charging and the led blinks all is not lost, maybe you screwed the system(it happened to me something similar once, not on a htc phonr tho), I know an RC who might know how to help you, I'll PM him

*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*

---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 AM ----------

EDIT: Aah you have an s3 one s, I bet you flashed something from s4 one s. Try and flash an original s3 firmware?

*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## a.cid (Mar 29, 2013)

TheMemSet said:


> Thank you very much, but it turns out it wasn't a big problem after all. It also turns out that I'm the biggest idiot this world has ever seen. And as such, I shall not try doing something like this for...as long as my warranty is valid.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------
> 
> I have never been so afraid in my entire life.

Click to collapse



What was the solution afterall?
Will help us help someone else in the future.


----------



## tfunk83 (Mar 29, 2013)

*update from 4.0 to 4.2 Samsung galaxy s3*

I have a rooted s3 (sch r530m) from metro pcs. I can't update? please help.


----------



## ace091 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Sony Xperia U freezes.... *

Hey friends I have a rooted sony xperia u running gingerbread it was working fine but now it get freeze after sometime. Whenever I put alarm or any schedule task for it the result is It got freeze. I have flash it, clear my storage data but after some hours it just freezes again. But sometime I feel may be titanium backup are corrupting my phone so I make all new fresh backups but can't get any solution so pls help me....


----------



## a.cid (Mar 31, 2013)

prateek091 said:


> Hey friends I have a rooted sony xperia u running gingerbread it was working fine but now it get freeze after sometime. Whenever I put alarm or any schedule task for it the result is It got freeze. I have flash it, clear my storage data but after some hours it just freezes again. But sometime I feel may be titanium backup are corrupting my phone so I make all new fresh backups but can't get any solution so pls help me....

Click to collapse



Rooting doesn't affect the phone's performance.


----------



## ace091 (Mar 31, 2013)

a.cid said:


> Rooting doesn't affect the phone's performance.

Click to collapse



Yeaah I know it I have research all about it before rooting but now what is the problem I can't understand so any help from experts.....


----------



## ephraim (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.   



> * Recognized Contributor Support Chat *

Click to collapse


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc

Server: chat.freenode.net
Channel: #xda-rc



> * Rules *

Click to collapse


 
1. Do not spam or else getting risked of being kicked/muted/banned. 
2. Please respect each other. 
3. Provide all the necessary details in your questions so we can provide help better. 
4. Do not swear or cuss either to the other members or to the Ops. 
5. No racism

Additional rules will be added later. If you have queries about how to use IRC either through Desktop/Mobile, leave your question below and we will gladly help. Cheers!​


----------



## Lucky Thirteen (Apr 1, 2013)

Howdy guys! 




prateek091 said:


> Hey friends I have a rooted sony xperia u running gingerbread it was working fine but now it get freeze after sometime. Whenever I put alarm or any schedule task for it the result is It got freeze. I have flash it, clear my storage data but after some hours it just freezes again. But sometime I feel may be titanium backup are corrupting my phone so I make all new fresh backups but can't get any solution so pls help me....

Click to collapse



Did your phone was doing this before you installed a custom ROM? You should full wipe your phone and DON'T restore any backup to see if this occurring again with a clean install. Probably when you are restoring via TB you are restoring conflicting DATA


----------



## ace091 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lucky Thirteen said:


> Howdy guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok thnxx for advice I will try that.... I hope it will work..


----------



## #define (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey guys.. I have a question..
If I make a source built ROM, can I include play music in it??
Or would that be violation of the GApps policy??

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## leramoh (Apr 3, 2013)

*urgent help*

i have some issues with my htc sense,i have been using it for some while and all of a sudden the network went off,any help?


----------



## pete19761 (Apr 4, 2013)

*unknown device on xda*

Ok I'm new here so plse forgive me if posted in wrong place I have a gem10312bk and gemini devices are no longer updating the system it has an allwinner 10 chip and is single core is there another place I can update it plse let no as iv been searching everywhere and to no avail thanx once again :fingers-crossed:


----------



## a.cid (Apr 4, 2013)

pete19761 said:


> Ok I'm new here so plse forgive me if posted in wrong place I have a gem10312bk and gemini devices are no longer updating the system it has an allwinner 10 chip and is single core is there another place I can update it plse let no as iv been searching everywhere and to no avail thanx once again :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



If devices are rare, I doubt you'll find them on xda.
I had a similar experience with my MID chinese tab.

You may have to refer to external sites, or in most cases, live as it is.

Sorry, there's nothing we can do here, unfortunately.


----------



## ace091 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Anyone pls help*



Lucky Thirteen said:


> Howdy guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




It doesn't work I so fed up now don't know is there any solution exist or anyone can help me pls its so irritating now I have wipe out all data install allmy app with fresh apk files but still can't understand which is creating error pls help any Android guru their....:crying:


----------



## Lucky Thirteen (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Prateek, 

Sorry if it didn't worked for you. Can you give a link of the ROM & kernel you are trying to install please? Don't forget to give the exact make & model of your phone. Maybe your phone has become defect also, this has to be consider as a possibility... There are so much to take in account. First let start with the basics, give us the details asked and we will try to pin point the issue together.


----------



## ace091 (Apr 5, 2013)

Lucky Thirteen said:


> Hi Prateek,
> 
> Sorry if it didn't worked for you. Can you give a link of the ROM & kernel you are trying to install please? Don't forget to give the exact make & model of your phone. Maybe your phone has become defect also, this has to be consider as a possibility... There are so much to take in account. First let start with the basics, give us the details asked and we will try to pin point the issue together.

Click to collapse



I have found "ST25i_6.0.B.3.184_Generic_World" Rom from XDA server only (Sorry I'm not abling to post links due to XDA policies  )

My kernel is "U-DooMLoRD-AdvStkKernel-v01-test1" and I found it from how to root xperia u post and my phone version is in below attachment if you need some more detail please tell me...


----------



## a.cid (Apr 5, 2013)

prateek091 said:


> I have found "ST25i_6.0.B.3.184_Generic_World" Rom from XDA server only (Sorry I'm not abling to post links due to XDA policies  )
> 
> My kernel is "U-DooMLoRD-AdvStkKernel-v01-test1" and I found it from how to root xperia u post and my phone version is in below attachment if you need some more detail please tell me...

Click to collapse



What are the steps that you have taken?
Please be as detailed and as in-order as possible.


----------



## ace091 (Apr 5, 2013)

a.cid said:


> What are the steps that you have taken?
> Please be as detailed and as in-order as possible.

Click to collapse



Yeah sure I use flashtool for my xperia U. But I want to tell u that when I have flash my mobile for the first time with the same kernel and ROM I'm using now my xperia was working fine I have start facing this problem when I install ROM Toolbox and change my battery icon and then system fonts. From that day I'm facing this problem. When I use flash tool I keep tick on wipe cache, log and data all other options are un ticked. And before that I reset my phone and erase all data for avoiding and data conflict as Lucky Thirteen have also told me about that but still facing the problem and just thinking is there any way to check which of my installed app is creating this kind of error.


----------



## Lucky Thirteen (Apr 5, 2013)

Prateek do you have any backuped ROM that you know it was working flawlessly? Did you tried to restore it? Results? Also did you tried another kernel? The issues you are describing can very be related to your actual kernel. I read also that formating the SD card on the Xperia can solve many bugs (this is true on many devices anyway) did you tried this solution also?


----------



## ace091 (Apr 6, 2013)

Lucky Thirteen said:


> Prateek do you have any backuped ROM that you know it was working flawlessly? Did you tried to restore it? Results? Also did you tried another kernel? The issues you are describing can very be related to your actual kernel. I read also that formating the SD card on the Xperia can solve many bugs (this is true on many devices anyway) did you tried this solution also?

Click to collapse



I have change my kernel and also flash my backup ROM format my sd card but God knows it's still having same problem


----------



## Lucky Thirteen (Apr 6, 2013)

prateek091 said:


> I have change my kernel and also flash my backup ROM format my sd card but God knows it's still having same problem

Click to collapse



Well obviously if you have restored a known working ROM and the phone is still doing the same, I strongly think your phone is faulty.


----------



## ace091 (Apr 8, 2013)

Lucky Thirteen said:


> Well obviously if you have restored a known working ROM and the phone is still doing the same, I strongly think your phone is faulty.

Click to collapse




So it's mean there is no solution for it...


----------



## kuaniket (Apr 8, 2013)

*I rooted S7562*

Hi

I have rooted S7562 without ODIN. It has ICS4.0.4 with baseband version S7562DDMC2; Kernel version 3.0.8-1102401, [email protected]#1 and build no. IMM76I.S7562XXAMC1.

I downloaded Link2SD, did my SD partitioning, and linked all possible apps to SD. I have a lot of internal storage memory free now.

Though rooted, I am still with stock ROM and not flashed any custom ROM.

How can I improve now the performance of the handset?

Are there ways to increase the RAM? or free it rather?

If I uninstall Touchwiz UI, will I be able to operate my phone? I have ADW launcher also.

Please help me in simple language, no technical jargon please. I am very new to android. This is my first smartphone ever and it turned out to be dumb

Thanks for your replies and help.

I promise to hit Thanks button, if I get your tricks to work!


----------



## ace091 (Apr 11, 2013)

Lucky Thirteen said:


> Well obviously if you have restored a known working ROM and the phone is still doing the same, I strongly think your phone is faulty.

Click to collapse



Thnxx  for not replying I have sorted out the problem myself, I have just upgraded it to ICS 6.1.1.b.1.54 with Brian ROM and now it's working as a charm. No problem since :highfive:


----------



## Lucky Thirteen (Apr 11, 2013)

prateek091 said:


> Thnxx  for not replying I have sorted out the problem myself, I have just upgraded it to ICS 6.1.1.b.1.54 with Brian ROM and now it's working as a charm. No problem since :highfive:

Click to collapse



Happy ending finally, thank you for letting us know the solution to your problem.


----------



## a.cid (Apr 11, 2013)

kuaniket said:


> Hi
> 
> I have rooted S7562 without ODIN. It has ICS4.0.4 with baseband version S7562DDMC2; Kernel version 3.0.8-1102401, [email protected]#1 and build no. IMM76I.S7562XXAMC1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This site is full of techbical jargon, so you should rely on Google and its "define" Operator. If there's a word you have difficulty understanding, simply put in Google "define xyz" (xyz being the word)

To speed up your phone, you can uninstall blatware, overclock your processor, use some good memory management script, change into a custom rom/kernel etc.
Ram can also be increased by a method known as "swap", which basically involves creating a third sd partition and using it as additional virtual ram.
I would suggest against it if your phone has more 512mb of ram, since the method is basically for old phones.

You can't simply "uninstall" Touchwiz, but you can replace it by using an Aosp based rom.


----------



## aniamaclain (Apr 18, 2013)

That pretty nice to is it conform or standby operator over there


----------



## ephraim (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.   



> * Recognized Contributor Support Chat *

Click to collapse


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc

Server: chat.freenode.net
Channel: #xda-rc



> * Rules *

Click to collapse


 
1. Do not spam or else getting risked of being kicked/muted/banned. 
2. Please respect each other. 
3. Provide all the necessary details in your questions so we can provide help better. 
4. Do not swear or cuss either to the other members or to the Ops. 
5. No racism

Additional rules will be added later. If you have queries about how to use IRC either through Desktop/Mobile, leave your question below and we will gladly help. Cheers!​


----------



## ducksauce88 (Apr 18, 2013)

deleted....asked in another thread


----------



## NITEOWL21 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I will donate!!*

Hey guys, I am a certified noob at smartphone rooting and will donate to the person that can walk me through the process. 
I know I am replying to another post but, I coundn't find out how to start my own Q. So Sorry!! 

 I have a -

 Motorola Droid Razr Maxx HD
 v.9.16.6.XT926
 4.1.2

Anyone want to help me? You will be rewarded!

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------

Hey guys, I am a certified noob at smartphone rooting and will donate to the person that can walk me through the process. 
I know I am replying to another post but, I coundn't find out how to start my own Q. So Sorry!! 

I have a -

Motorola Droid Razr Maxx HD
 v.9.16.6.XT926
 4.1.2

 Anyone want to help me? You will be rewarded!


----------



## #define (Apr 21, 2013)

NITEOWL21 said:


> Hey guys, I am a certified noob at smartphone rooting and will donate to the person that can walk me through the process.
> I know I am replying to another post but, I coundn't find out how to start my own Q. So Sorry!!
> 
> I have a -
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2024423

ғг๏๓ ҭђє ғเรђ™


----------



## NITEOWL21 (Apr 21, 2013)

[ Thank you Legen_dary. I just registered today and i'm new to forums too. I promise not to let that happen again. Is it ok if i post my comment on the other forum?


----------



## #define (Apr 21, 2013)

NITEOWL21 said:


> [ Thank you Legen_dary. I just registered today and i'm new to forums too. I promise not to let that happen again. Is it ok if i post my comment on the other forum?

Click to collapse



I'm not quite sure what you mean...

ғг๏๓ ҭђє ғเรђ™


----------



## akhilranjan (Apr 25, 2013)

Is this the place where I can ask a question about rooting my Tab?I don't get results when I search maybe because it of a very small company.
Its a "Swipe AllinOne".


----------



## galaxybro (May 9, 2013)

*Can this happen?*

Is there a way to make the messaging app conversation list to show whether or not you were the last person to message in the conversation? Instead of having to click on the conversation to see if you replied to someones text message i want it to show if it was myself or the other person that was the last person to message.


----------



## Ronny927 (May 10, 2013)

Dont Spam!


----------



## KidCarter93 (May 10, 2013)

Ronny927 said:


> Dont Spam!

Click to collapse



How ironic!


----------



## Thing O Doom (May 14, 2013)

I'm not quite sure I did Irc properly, either nobody was active in the chat or I wasn't getting through. Either way i'll keep it open for awhile, the webpage in the OP timed out for me. (Using firefox latest.) The chatzilla plugin seemed to get me in though.


----------



## KidCarter93 (May 14, 2013)

Thing O Doom said:


> I'm not quite sure I did Irc properly, either nobody was active in the chat or I wasn't getting through. Either way i'll keep it open for awhile, the webpage in the OP timed out for me. (Using firefox latest.) The chatzilla plugin seemed to get me in though.

Click to collapse



Hi,
I actually have trouble figuring out how to work IRCs so I haven't been on there.
If you let me know your problem then I'll try and help or get someone who will know how to help you 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Thing O Doom (May 14, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hi,
> I actually have trouble figuring out how to work IRCs so I haven't been on there.
> If you let me know your problem then I'll try and help or get someone who will know how to help you
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41388982#post41388982

Summarized there, just want to ask general advice on making my script better and easier to use. Thanks for the reply


----------



## vishnulal (Jul 13, 2013)

Can anyone help me how to root xperia neo v. Please

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## coolsandie (Jul 13, 2013)

vishnulal said:


> Can anyone help me how to root xperia neo v. Please
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This should help you I guess:
[ROOT][FTF][locked/unlocked]Neo/Neo V Official 4.0.4 ICS 4.1.B.0.431; 4.1.B.0.587


----------



## TechnoBro (Jul 13, 2013)

I can't find the unlock_code.bin in the token folder http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2169515

Am I doing something wrong? The cmd couldn't find it and I checked the token folder and it was empty.


----------



## huetvatm (Jul 19, 2013)

Can anyone help me how to root xperia neo v, too. Please


----------



## Nigeldg (Jul 20, 2013)

huetvatm said:


> Can anyone help me how to root xperia neo v, too. Please

Click to collapse


This guide applies to all Xperia Neo devices I think.


----------



## ktempleton (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey guys I'm working on getting the sgh i577 brought up to 4.2 and looking through the jelly bean source for our kernel it's been found that cm removed a bunch of code that was added for our device hardware looking through it I have no idea how we got it to boot there are two devices the one I mentioned and the t769 blaze we can't get one to boot yet we have Wi-Fi and data issues going on with the i577 and I feel it's this missing code that is causing it is there any one here who can help me write this code back into the source this is beyond my knowledge and since some stuff seems to have been rewritten rather than removed I believe it's not a copy paste situation I'm linking a commit if you scroll down past the deconfigs you can look at what was removed thanks for any help on this


the initial one and others after it*https://github.com/Domination-42/an...mmit/487862c7a8663d3eba919fbc69228325d3bfbcb7


Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 21, 2013)

ktempleton said:


> Hey guys I'm working on getting the sgh i577 brought up to 4.2 and looking through the jelly bean source for our kernel it's been found that cm removed a bunch of code that was added for our device hardware looking through it I have no idea how we got it to boot there are two devices the one I mentioned and the t769 blaze we can't get one to boot yet we have Wi-Fi and data issues going on with the i577 and I feel it's this missing code that is causing it is there any one here who can help me write this code back into the source this is beyond my knowledge and since some stuff seems to have been rewritten rather than removed I believe it's not a copy paste situation I'm linking a commit if you scroll down past the deconfigs you can look at what was removed thanks for any help on this
> 
> 
> the initial one and others after it*https://github.com/Domination-42/an...mmit/487862c7a8663d3eba919fbc69228325d3bfbcb7
> ...

Click to collapse



Cant you apply that commit to your source? If there aren't any changes in other files, it might work?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ktempleton (Jul 21, 2013)

See that's just it some stuff was rewritten and I'm not sure what I can change or not

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## ephraim (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.   



> * Recognized Contributor Support Chat *

Click to collapse


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc

Server: chat.freenode.net
Channel: #xda-rc



> * Rules *

Click to collapse


 
1. Do not spam or else getting risked of being kicked/muted/banned. 
2. Please respect each other. 
3. Provide all the necessary details in your questions so we can provide help better. 
4. Do not swear or cuss either to the other members or to the Ops. 
5. No racism

Additional rules will be added later. If you have queries about how to use IRC either through Desktop/Mobile, leave your question below and we will gladly help. Cheers!​


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 22, 2013)

ktempleton said:


> See that's just it some stuff was rewritten and I'm not sure what I can change or not
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You could always try if you think it will make a difference

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ktempleton (Jul 22, 2013)

That's exactly what I've been doing hope it works lol thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda premium


----------



## pricelesspegasus (Jul 23, 2013)

*Overscroll*

how can i disable overscroll on gionee elife e3.. is there any software from which i can control this

if i can replace the overscroll to glow type, please tell the procedure..


----------



## AdoEXP (Jul 26, 2013)

*reptart some*

I jusst wanna you people verify if my phone bootloader is unlocked.
I used s1tool to scan my phone and they say for an example if u have small "r" in a code like this r9A029 the boothloader is unlocked and if it is the big R it isnt , here is a pic
http ://imgur. com/9MS0C5C  (just delete the spaces i cant post link becouse i dont have 10+ posts on forum im new ._.)so yea is my phone bootloader unlocked ???


----------



## Sanjay (Jul 29, 2013)

To disable overscroll glow,use uot ...There upload ur framework and system-.apk.disable the glow there ,flash zip....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Beta_Burst (Jul 31, 2013)

*Motorola Droid 3 Bricked*

Hey everyone, so basically:

-I tried to root my Droid 3 (system firmware version 5.7.906, android version 2.3.4) using the one-click root method by Dan Rosenberg

-After it rebooted during the rooting process my battery gauge instantly dropped to 5%, it showed the charging symbol but it wasn't gaining any power. Not wanting to mess up anything I let the root process keep going.

- I got an error saying "we have root but su could not be pushed, try unrooting/rooting again"

- That sounded a bit risky to me so I tried the Motofail method instead, but it didn't work either.

-After trying to root repeatedly my phone battery seemed to stop charging altogether and eventually died.

-My phone won't turn back on, and won't charge when plugged into the wall outlet. When plugged into my PC the light beside the usb port is lit but it still won't power on.


Is there anything I can do to fix it or is it just a paperweight now?

Thanks for any help


----------



## codQuore (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi I am very new here (as opposed to being new here lol) and I have just joined the irc channel using http://webchat.freenode.net A few people in there but there is life and I am already talking to GermainZ at the moment.

Just thought I'd post this incase no one else has.


----------



## Miracco (Aug 2, 2013)

*Have a big big problem*

Hey!
Later I've rooted my nexus 4 to fix wi fi bug. I think you know that android 4.3 realesed and it not installing to rooted phones.When i tried to unroot my phone , unfortunately i've format /sytem :crying: and now all that i can see on my Nexus is text "Google". Please! Help me to stock my phone:crying:
Sorry for my English


----------



## roofrider (Aug 5, 2013)

Normas Interruptor said:


> Well i'm posting this reply here because i want to give reply in some other post but XDA forum not allow to me .. and said you are new so have to put atleast 10 comment in Q&A section, so i'm adding my time pass comment here...
> 
> by the way it's not my fault.. it's XDA forum fault... why it's not allowed to me...
> 
> Sorry for that.....

Click to collapse



Gtfo spammer.


----------



## danny2432 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Cricket GS3*

I have a Cricket wireless galaxy sIII, long story short,i put the guts of a cricket Gs3 into a sprint Gs3, it was on forgot pattern screen, at first the volume buttons werent working so i could not hard reset it. i finally hard reset it, now its stuck in a boot loop (I believe) it goes to the samsung start-up screen then restarts. 
*Volume button not working, cant flash because its on cricket*
Is there any way i can get it into download mode or get it back on its feet???
Please HELP 

Thanks:good:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok, i have modified my flies.apk using winrar and when i pasted in system/app it was not fine.There were two my files . It should have asked to overwrite...

Then i deleted the old one and copied the new one. Then i rebooted it

Nothing was there. My new modified my files was not there. It was in system/app but not shown in app drawer(it was not hidden). I restored my old one (Thanks to titanium backup) but now it is not shown in system/app.

Well i want to know is there a problem in modified apk?
I have also signed it

I have used this method
Opened my files with winrar
Changed things
Closed winrar
Signed it

Is this correct?

Sent from my Gt-S7500


----------



## Red Devil (Aug 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ok, i have modified my flies.apk using winrar and when i pasted in system/app it was not fine.There were two my files . It should have asked to overwrite...
> 
> Then i deleted the old one and copied the new one. Then i rebooted it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All the apps in /system/app must have the same signature. So that means you will have to get the keys from the ROM Dev.


----------



## ghyiop (Sep 13, 2013)

So Nice !!!


----------



## eelm23 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Transparent Accuweather Widget*

saw this post by reverepats (don't know if he frequents this Q&A section), but I would really like to do it on my S4 i9505.
rooted my device using cf auto-root and i also have TWRP custom recovery. firmware I9505DXUBMG5.

in the instructions...
*Flash away like normal

my question is how do I do this with TWRP? do I need to wipe anything like with custom ROMs?
and which file should I place in my SDcard, mdl or mf9 (i actually downloaded both)

would really appreciate any help from you guys
TIA!!!


----------



## eelm23 (Sep 16, 2013)

eelm23 said:


> saw this post by reverepats (don't know if he frequents this Q&A section), but I would really like to do it on my S4 i9505.
> rooted my device using cf auto-root and i also have TWRP custom recovery. firmware I9505DXUBMG5.
> 
> in the instructions...
> ...

Click to collapse



bump


----------



## WhoNeedszzz (Sep 19, 2013)

Is there a general channel?


----------



## Astrali (Sep 22, 2013)

*thanks*

thanks for providing an IRC channel 
i will ask you there


----------



## Fil89 (Sep 23, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## dman374 (Sep 26, 2013)

*help with synergy 484*

Hello I just flashed synergy 484 build, everything seems to be working fine but I do not have multiple windows not even listed in the display...   when I did this I did a factory wipe, cleaned cache, dav... using twrp, can not find any twiking apps like I see in youtube vids... I'm a NEW rooter please give me some insite on what I may have done wrong. Thank you
verizon.... sch-i535
4.1.2
i535vrbmb1
kernal: 3.0.31-861013
[email protected]#1
SMP PREEMPT thur feb 14 15 16:58 kst 2013
Build:JZ054k.1535vrbmb1
hardware:1535.10


----------



## onyilokwu (Oct 26, 2013)

*omgari porsteinn*

hi can someone help me please i have a rooted samsung galaxy note II GT n700 recently it has refused to boot. after the samsung logo shows it just shows a blank black screen and when i try to select my launcher it doesnt respond. sometimes after a while it boots and i start usimg the phone but then it freezes and restarts itself and the same problem starts all over again and sometimes when i insert the battery it comes on before i touch the power buttton.


----------



## ephraim (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.   



> * Recognized Contributor Support Chat *

Click to collapse


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc

Server: chat.freenode.net
Channel: #xda-rc



> * Rules *

Click to collapse


 
1. Do not spam or else getting risked of being kicked/muted/banned. 
2. Please respect each other. 
3. Provide all the necessary details in your questions so we can provide help better. 
4. Do not swear or cuss either to the other members or to the Ops. 
5. No racism

Additional rules will be added later. If you have queries about how to use IRC either through Desktop/Mobile, leave your question below and we will gladly help. Cheers!​


----------



## TheWhiteChallenger (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello. I'm working my first ROM and there are a couple things but right now I'm stuck on signal bar icons I'm using a droid maxx and moto has these weird " zz_moto_stat_sys_data_fully_connected_4g_lte.png" type files. Part Motos overlay, I'm guessing, so I'm sure these are part of the problem. What I want is the aosp icons I have all the .PNG icon imagesbfrom an aosp ROM but I'm have issues with the layout. After changing the images out they are of set. (I'll post a side by side pic when I gt home. ) so two questions how do I remove the zz_moto crap completely and how do I fix the layout?

Sent from my XT1080 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## countryfried1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sry


----------



## ucevik (Nov 14, 2013)

*Having at least 10 posts to prove you are experienced*

When I try to write a message in one of the discussion groups, I am not allowed to do so, as I have had no enough posts in Q&A section to show that I am an experienced person. Actually I am experienced enough ( I am an associated professor in Electrical and electronics engineering). In my opinion, having at least 10 messages to have right to write in DEV forums is too much. I do not want to write dummy messages just to find the count of ten, as this does not necessarily mean that one is an experienced user.


----------



## roofrider (Nov 14, 2013)

ucevik said:


> When I try to write a message in one of the discussion groups, I am not allowed to do so, as I have had no enough posts in Q&A section to show that I am an experienced person. Actually I am experienced enough ( I am an associated professor in Electrical and electronics engineering). In my opinion, having at least 10 messages to have right to write in DEV forums is too much. I do not want to write dummy messages just to find the count of ten, as this does not necessarily mean that one is an experienced user.

Click to collapse



10 posts is to prevent the dev threads from being spammed with questions and useless posts, it's has nothing to do with how experienced or knowledgeable a user is.


----------



## ucevik (Nov 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> 10 posts is to prevent the dev threads from being spammed with questions and useless posts, it's has nothing to do with how experienced or knowledgeable a user is.

Click to collapse



I respect this. But, if you go one of the dev threads, you can easily see that there are so many noobish questions raised by people who have previously sent 10 posts. Anyway, I do not intend to flame you. Nothing to do other than trying to find subjetcs to write about.
Regards.


----------



## roofrider (Nov 14, 2013)

ucevik said:


> I respect this. But, if you go one of the dev threads, you can easily see that there are so many noobish questions raised by people who have previously sent 10 posts. Anyway, I do not intend to flame you. Nothing to do other than trying to find subjetcs to write about.
> Regards.

Click to collapse



I know, i'm not a 10 post rule defender either.
If you have a sound alternative, post in the 'Alternative to 10 post rule' thread in the About XDA section.


----------



## ucevik (Nov 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I know, i'm not a 10 post rule defender either.
> If you have a sound alternative, post in the 'Alternative to 10 post rule' thread in the About XDA section.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't know that there was such a thread. Thank you.


----------



## niko22225 (Dec 12, 2013)

What do you exactly help with?  I have tough times with my tablet and I don't know If I should post it there or not

Sent from my LG-P925 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TagEHeuer (Jan 3, 2014)

niko22225 said:


> What do you exactly help with?  I have tough times with my tablet and I don't know If I should post it there or not
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Won't hurt to give it a go?!

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## h1n1V1rus (Jan 14, 2014)

i am having problems too i tried z4 root metgod and it wont ever end so i take out battery restart than notice other apps .apk are running rootchecker says im not rooted tho but seriously y are thos .apk apps running now? i need help to properly root and remove these apps considering they cannot b removed because im not superuser and they are considered OS files Help

Sent from my SGH-S730M using xda app-developers app


----------



## kend0g (Jan 14, 2014)

What's is the fav/best irc app?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 14, 2014)

kend0g said:


> What's is the fav/best irc app?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




I use andchat..
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Oface82 (Jan 17, 2014)

So I could use a hand if anybodys got a second to help out. Like a dummy I went editing the build.prop on my android stick without a backup (thought I had one) and bootlooped the darn thing. I do however have a copy of the original build.prop. Unfortunately I also can't get either of my computers to recognize it either so pushing the original back through ADB is out. All I can think is to make an update.zip change the build.prop back but I've tried every tut out there on the subject and having no luck. Can anybody help me with making this update.zip?


----------



## kend0g (Jan 17, 2014)

andchat is a great app thank you.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 17, 2014)

Oface82 said:


> So I could use a hand if anybodys got a second to help out. Like a dummy I went editing the build.prop on my android stick without a backup (thought I had one) and bootlooped the darn thing. I do however have a copy of the original build.prop. Unfortunately I also can't get either of my computers to recognize it either so pushing the original back through ADB is out. All I can think is to make an update.zip change the build.prop back but I've tried every tut out there on the subject and having no luck. Can anybody help me with making this update.zip?

Click to collapse



I use tibu or cwm for update.zips

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_


----------



## Lgrootnoob (Jan 20, 2014)

Oface82 said:


> So I could use a hand if anybodys got a second to help out. Like a dummy I went editing the build.prop on my android stick without a backup (thought I had one) and bootlooped the darn thing. I do however have a copy of the original build.prop. Unfortunately I also can't get either of my computers to recognize it either so pushing the original back through ADB is out. All I can think is to make an update.zip change the build.prop back but I've tried every tut out there on the subject and having no luck. Can anybody help me with making this update.zip?

Click to collapse



How bout a cwm file manager?
You could put the original build.prop on the sd including *this app* and go to flash it in cwm then copy the original build.prop over the old one.


----------



## A_Button117 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Nandroid on different nexus 5*

I have two Nexus 5s, one is a t-mobile d820 16 gb black and the other is a white 32 gb d820 from google, can i restore the nandroid from my black one to my white one? thanks! using CWM BTW


----------



## superenzo99 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Help me!!*

hey, guys can help me know how to post on xda forums not general?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 29, 2014)

superenzo99 said:


> hey, guys can help me know how to post on xda forums not general?

Click to collapse



Post anywhere ya can until you get the mandatory 10 posts.. Give any advice ya can..Shortly thereafter, once thats done, You should be able to post anywhere..Only 9 more to go...


----------



## superenzo99 (Jan 30, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Post anywhere ya can until you get the mandatory 10 posts.. Give any advice ya can..Shortly thereafter, once thats done, You should be able to post anywhere..Only 9 more to go...

Click to collapse



ahaha ok thanks 
-8 :laugh:

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------

an other answer!
I have a sony xperia alone, when I enter the recovery and he flashed the CM11 written out error [status 7], I googled something to solve this problem, and I've tried all the procedures that were nn but nothing worked (I also tried with the program Notepad + +) please help! 
P.S. up to now, nothing has happened with the rom that I installed, but since I installed this f***ing slim JB ke would like to install any rom to replace it does not work!


----------



## ephraim (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.   



> * Recognized Contributor Support Chat *

Click to collapse


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc

Server: chat.freenode.net
Channel: #xda-rc



> * Rules *

Click to collapse


 
1. Do not spam or else getting risked of being kicked/muted/banned. 
2. Please respect each other. 
3. Provide all the necessary details in your questions so we can provide help better. 
4. Do not swear or cuss either to the other members or to the Ops. 
5. No racism

Additional rules will be added later. If you have queries about how to use IRC either through Desktop/Mobile, leave your question below and we will gladly help. Cheers!​


----------



## psonawane1984 (Feb 6, 2014)

*camera issues*

Hi Sir,

i am using micromax canvas hd a116 with samhd 4.3 rom, since few days i am facing a problem with camera all the images are getting blurred while capturing.

i am not able to capture a clear image.

i had also flashed the stock 4.2 camera provided by mahendra sir and also 4.3 camera, but then also i m facing the same problem.

i request u to please give me the solution as soon as possible.

Regards,
Pravin Sonawane
[email protected]


----------



## Silver-1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for being willing to help those of us who don't know anything.  

Sent from my HTL22 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 21, 2014)

psonawane1984 said:


> Hi Sir,
> 
> i am using micromax canvas hd a116 with samhd 4.3 rom, since few days i am facing a problem with camera all the images are getting blurred while capturing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That sounds awfully bossy..maybe that's lost in translation, but its also a ROM bug that needs to be taken up with the Dev who built it..pm him..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## psonawane1984 (Feb 21, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> That sounds awfully bossy..maybe that's lost in translation, but its also a ROM bug that needs to be taken up with the Dev who built it..pm him..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But i have flashed another rom xperia c firmware...

Then also the problem is not been solved


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 21, 2014)

psonawane1984 said:


> But i have flashed another rom xperia c firmware...
> 
> Then also the problem is not been solved

Click to collapse



So flash back to stock and see if it fixes it...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## psonawane1984 (Feb 24, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> So flash back to stock and see if it fixes it...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



flashed stock rom also but still the problem is there.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 24, 2014)

psonawane1984 said:


> flashed stock rom also but still the problem is there.

Click to collapse



If you have the issue on stock, it may mean the hw is defective in some fashion..flashing stock normally rights most wrongs..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryfly65 (Mar 3, 2014)

Wrong forum.:silly:


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 3, 2014)

ryfly65 said:


> I recently switched to Nova Prime from the default launcher. I have a few games installed but now they are unplayable. My tablet keeps thinking I am tapping a shortcut for Google Search, for instance during fights in Injustice. I have changed all the gesture options in the Nova settings to "none" but the problem is still persistimg. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Anything to do with nav ring shortcuts?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhinav1997 (Mar 6, 2014)

superenzo99 said:


> I have a sony xperia alone, when I enter the recovery and he flashed the CM11 written out error [status 7], I googled something to solve this problem, and I've tried all the procedures that were nn but nothing worked (I also tried with the program Notepad + +) please help!
> P.S. up to now, nothing has happened with the rom that I installed, but since I installed this f***ing slim JB ke would like to install any rom to replace it does not work!

Click to collapse



Flash the kernel before flashing ROM. 

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## superenzo99 (Mar 7, 2014)

Abhinav2 said:


> Flash the kernel before flashing ROM.
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ

Click to collapse



Yeah! I flash 1 month ago and I solved it all!  
Thanks anyway


----------



## ranjanshandilya (Mar 8, 2014)

*Need stock / custom ROM for MT8377 Chipset Tab*

Hello Sir, i am a newbie,

my ICE Xtreme Pro Tab is not booting (boot logo comes and after a melody sound it goes off in battery power, if tab is connected to main power supply then this process is going on)  after attempting to flash rom. stock rom gone, no backup
Tab details:
OS-Android 4.1 Jelly Bean, CPU-ARM Cortex-A9 DUAL CORE, 1.0 GHz,Dual SIM with 3G, RAM-1 GB DDR3, 8 GB, 32 GB Expandable, 7",HD Lightning Display [1024 x 600 pixels]2 MP/VGA Rear/Front Camera etc,

after googling - came to know that its chipset is mt6577 (mt8377 is fake), and model is yecon77_twn_tb_jb

please suggest any compatible rom for this device and further course of action.


----------



## suresh0411 (Mar 21, 2014)

*USB Bug*

When I connect my Moto G (Indai Dual Sim) to PC with usb cable.My phones battery drains immeadiatly and shows 1% or 4%. I have to recharge it again.i am not able to understand this problem.Please sombody explain.


----------



## willdoe (Mar 21, 2014)

*Play store book*

Hello i was wondering about the book in the play store is there anyone who knows if its up to date with todays devises or would it still apply to todays devices and does it have stuff like how to use odin what to use odin for and info on flashing roms ,addons,and kernals. i guess an all in rooting guide. thanks for help with my questions i would like to read a book on rooting need to learn more thats why i am asking thanks again!!


----------



## ron.appi (Mar 31, 2014)

I m on thunderzap kernel 2.0 with suvi Rom v15 titan on mmx canvas 2 a110
My call history isnot getting updated... after rebooting.. it updates for sometimes nd then...the problem starts again.... plssss someone help... what to do...??

Sent from my Micromax canvas 2 a110 using XDA premium 4 mobile app.


----------



## MoE MuRk (Apr 2, 2014)

*HELP*

I was clearing things in my LG G2 (VS980) and I accidentally deleted everything and im stuck at the LG boot screen with nowhere else to go......my phone isn't recognized in ADB to try n flash my rom and I cant access the SD card to click n drop....im confused and upset and if anyone can help thatd be awesome


----------



## Tawsif khaled (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi I am new to xda devolopers. I have this chinese android which is pretty slow. But I really want play hd games. So I thought of overclocking my processor then rooted my phone. But after that I came to know that I need a custom rom. Could please help me to find a custom rom. And tell me how to install it. Please help me. I would be really thankful for your help. 

Sent from my W100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## edith_bb (Apr 11, 2014)

*SHV-E210L from korean to eu how?problems*

Hi 
obviously I am new as well 

don't know what to do with my SHV-E210L -( 16gb; lte ;sim free) ,  was badly rooted by someone else, I did root it again,new original korean rom in and now its 4.3 jb but have some problems, roaming turns on all the time notification pops up, eg. registration failed,error 13&15 no service very often, read somewhere to change CSC but can't,there is only one -korean-  wanted to convert it to eu version,so it would work in Ireland for me- how to do it?? what to download? any suggestions what to do, It's been couple of days and still can't sort it out (hopefully what I've explained is written right - new to that so...   ) please help!!!


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 29, 2014)

Is there a way to edit/view the /system partitions of my phone using a pc except using adb pull command ? If yes,then please could anybody tell me how to do that and which software to use ? Thanks.


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 29, 2014)

*Deodex stock rom*

Could anyone please help me ? I want to deodex my stock rom but am unable to find how that's done. I already tried using xultimate and apktool but none worked. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ephraim (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.   



> * Recognized Contributor Support Chat *

Click to collapse


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc

Server: chat.freenode.net
Channel: #xda-rc



> * Rules *

Click to collapse


 
1. Do not spam or else getting risked of being kicked/muted/banned. 
2. Please respect each other. 
3. Provide all the necessary details in your questions so we can provide help better. 
4. Do not swear or cuss either to the other members or to the Ops. 
5. No racism

Additional rules will be added later. If you have queries about how to use IRC either through Desktop/Mobile, leave your question below and we will gladly help. Cheers!​


----------



## Volconz (May 1, 2014)

Thinking in how it has been done, its a great idea


----------



## Lord AJ (May 5, 2014)

suresh0411 said:


> When I connect my Moto G (Indai Dual Sim) to PC with usb cable.My phones battery drains immeadiatly and shows 1% or 4%. I have to recharge it again.i am not able to understand this problem.Please sombody explain.

Click to collapse



Try recalibrating your battery. Are you rooted?


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

- Swift - said:


> Remember, operators are standing by!

Click to collapse



great man!!


----------



## prms (May 9, 2014)

*Moto G*



Atishay Jain said:


> Try recalibrating your battery. Are you rooted?

Click to collapse



No I am not rooted.How do you calibrate battery.


----------



## Lord AJ (May 9, 2014)

prms said:


> No I am not rooted.How do you calibrate battery.

Click to collapse



Recalibrating the battery means making the battery forget all about its stats like max capacity etc. and making it build them all over again. On a rooted phone this is done by deleting the batterystats.bin file and then charging and discharging the battery from 0 to 100 and then getting it back to 0. Judging by your post count I think that manually calibrating the battery won't be easy for u so better u try rooting. It has several other benefits too


----------



## taco1160 (May 15, 2014)

i have an actions q8 701b with home key not an allwinner 7 inch tablet. i read for 3 days on installing firmware not wanting to loose my touch capability and finally saw a post here saying this is the home key firmware. now i have no touch screen no sd and laptop won't recognize it. is there anything i can do? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## UchihaKakarot (May 15, 2014)

Hello guys,
I made a new rom with aroma installer. I am not able to flash it. flash it.
When i flash it i get "error flashing the zip", "Error opening the zip".
Can someone pls help me asap.

Here is the log:





```
I:Switching packages (TWRP)
I:Set page: 'install'
I:Set page: 'flash_confirm'
I:Set page: 'flash_zip'
minzip: could not determine length of file
minzip: Map of '/sdcard/Revosoft Project X Rom v3 lazy.zip' failed
E:Unable to open zip file.
Error flashing zip '/sdcard/Revosoft Project X Rom v3 lazy.zip'
Updating partition details...
I:Data backup size is 827MB, free: 3713MB.
I:Unable to mount '/usb-otg'
I:Actual block device: '', current file system: 'vfat'
I:Set page: 'flash_done'
I:Set page: 'rebootcheck'
I:Root permissions appear to be lost... fixing. (This will always happen on 4.3+ ROMs with SELinux.
I:Copying file /cache/recovery/log to /cache/recovery/last_log
Rebooting...
```


----------



## prms (May 18, 2014)

*Rooting the Phone*



Atishay Jain said:


> Recalibrating the battery means making the battery forget all about its stats like max capacity etc. and making it build them all over again. On a rooted phone this is done by deleting the batterystats.bin file and then charging and discharging the battery from 0 to 100 and then getting it back to 0. Judging by your post count I think that manually calibrating the battery won't be easy for u so better u try rooting. It has several other benefits too

Click to collapse



Thank you for your information.But I dont want to root the phone now since it will devoid my warranty on the phone.My question is is this a bug or battery problem?


----------



## Lord AJ (May 18, 2014)

prms said:


> Thank you for your information.But I dont want to root the phone now since it will devoid my warranty on the phone.My question is is this a bug or battery problem?

Click to collapse




Well this is not a battery problem, but a bug or error in the procedure used by the phone to read the current status of your battery. And as for the problem of rooting your phone, you can unroot it in a single click to regain your voided warranty. According to all that I know, the only way for you to recalibrate your battery properly would be by rooting. Even after knowing that you can unroot, if u still don't want to root then go here: -

forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1237010

Don't forget to hit thanks if I helped you.


----------



## usergone123 (May 20, 2014)

How to become a modorator?


----------



## vkonvalinka (Jun 15, 2014)

BEST


----------



## chiragk007 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Stuck at boot not able get into downlod mode.*

Device :galaxy s2 i9100g
I was on stock 4.1.2 rooted. I tried to flash 4.0.4 official samsung rom from mobile odin. But as i clicked flash rom after some time phone got stuck in samsung logo. I removed the battery and reinserted. Now my phone is not starting. It is not even getting into download mode. I had stock recovery. What to do..


----------



## Primokorn (Jun 18, 2014)

chiragk007 said:


> Device :galaxy s2 i9100g
> I was on stock 4.1.2 rooted. I tried to flash 4.0.4 official samsung rom from mobile odin. But as i clicked flash rom after some time phone got stuck in samsung logo. I removed the battery and reinserted. Now my phone is not starting. It is not even getting into download mode. I had stock recovery. What to do..

Click to collapse



Are you sure that you didn't flash a i9100 firmware?


----------



## chiragk007 (Jun 18, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> Are you sure that you didn't flash a i9100 firmware?

Click to collapse



Yes i downloaded i9100g firmware from sammobile.com.


----------



## Primokorn (Jun 18, 2014)

chiragk007 said:


> Yes i downloaded i9100g firmware from sammobile.com.

Click to collapse



Wipe cache partition from the recovery and even factory reset if needed.
If you have used a compatible firmware there's no reason to not be able to reboot into download mode.


----------



## chiragk007 (Jun 18, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> Wipe cache partition from the recovery and even factory reset if needed.
> If you have used a compatible firmware there's no reason to not be able to reboot into download mode.

Click to collapse



But how when i press vol. Up ,power, home Button samsung logo appears nothing beyons that. Even wwhen i try to switch phone on just samsung logo.


----------



## Primokorn (Jun 18, 2014)

chiragk007 said:


> But how when i press vol. Up ,power, home Button samsung logo appears nothing beyons that. Even wwhen i try to switch phone on just samsung logo.

Click to collapse



Remove the battery then wait for 30s and put it back holding these 3 buttons. Do not release them until the warning message appears.


----------



## Furious Farhan (Jun 18, 2014)

Can anyone explain me difference between a base rom and a kernel...
I changed my base rom and also installed kyleopen rom on samsung galaxy s duos...
Any idea of upgrading my device to kitkat

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Primokorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Furious Farhan said:


> Can anyone explain me difference between a base rom and a kernel...
> I changed my base rom and also installed kyleopen rom on samsung galaxy s duos...
> Any idea of upgrading my device to kitkat
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Basically a (custom) ROM can be based AOSP / CM / OEM. Flashing a rom means installating the system image and affiliated apps into the internal flash memory.
A kernel is also based AOSP / CM(CAF) / OEM. It tells the software how to interact with the hardware.

About a KitKat Update I'm not sure that something is stable enough: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2647154


----------



## Furious Farhan (Jun 18, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> Basically a (custom) ROM can be based AOSP / CM / OEM. Flashing a rom means installating the system image and affiliated apps into the internal flash memory.
> A kernel is also based AOSP / CM(CAF) / OEM. It tells the software how to interact with the hardware.
> 
> About a KitKat Update I'm not sure that something is stable enough: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2647154

Click to collapse



So whether a kernel and base rom r diff or not...
I mean do they work same or have diff work..
See the pic i changed base as well as build so if i want to install a new rom say pimpultra so will i have to get back to my previous base or this will work fine

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ephraim (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.   



> * Recognized Contributor Support Chat *

Click to collapse


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc

Server: chat.freenode.net
Channel: #xda-rc



> * Rules *

Click to collapse


 
1. Do not spam or else getting risked of being kicked/muted/banned. 
2. Please respect each other. 
3. Provide all the necessary details in your questions so we can provide help better. 
4. Do not swear or cuss either to the other members or to the Ops. 
5. No racism

Additional rules will be added later. If you have queries about how to use IRC either through Desktop/Mobile, leave your question below and we will gladly help. Cheers!​


----------



## Primokorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Furious Farhan said:


> So whether a kernel and base rom r diff or not...
> I mean do they work same or have diff work..
> See the pic i changed base as well as build so if i want to install a new rom say pimpultra so will i have to get back to my previous base or this will work fine
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Each rom has its own kernel but you can flash another one.


----------



## Furious Farhan (Jun 18, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> Each rom has its own kernel but you can flash another one.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the help brother...:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vedant sindhwal (Jul 1, 2014)

Hii....I want stock ROM for Micromax doodle 3 a102 with 1 GB ram ....I accidentally flashed my phone with the ROM made for doodle 3 with 512 mb so can any please help in giving the 1 GB ram ROM for doodle 3

Sent from my Micromax A102 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


Sent from my Micromax A102 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vedant sindhwal (Jul 1, 2014)

Help please

Sent from my Micromax A102 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sbektic (Jul 13, 2014)

*ok*

ok


----------



## zephexx (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi, i have a problem with flashing my LG device.
I have the LG Optimus F6 from T-Mobile and it has been soft bricked and when i tried to resolve the problem by flashing the stock rom using the method i found on XDA.
The only problem was getting my phone to flash because after i clicked on "normal web upgrade" a window was supposed to pop up to select your country and language and begin flashing, but when i did so the window never poped up and all it did is open the LG Mobile Support tool saying my device has up-to-date software. ive done this several times with the same result for the past month now.


----------



## Babir (Jul 17, 2014)

I have rooted my samsung galaxy y duos s6102
and increased RAM & internal memory with the help of this post-
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1853669
but after this i can't connect my phone to usb mass storage with pc..
plz help.....


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jul 17, 2014)

Babir said:


> I have rooted my samsung galaxy y duos s6102
> and increased RAM & internal memory with the help of this post-
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1853669
> but after this i can't connect my phone to usb mass storage with pc..
> plz help.....

Click to collapse



What about settings/more settings/USB utilities?

Tried?



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alezzander_ (Jul 28, 2014)

zephexx said:


> Hi, i have a problem with flashing my LG device.
> I have the LG Optimus F6 from T-Mobile and it has been soft bricked and when i tried to resolve the problem by flashing the stock rom using the method i found on XDA.
> The only problem was getting my phone to flash because after i clicked on "normal web upgrade" a window was supposed to pop up to select your country and language and begin flashing, but when i did so the window never poped up and all it did is open the LG Mobile Support tool saying my device has up-to-date software. ive done this several times with the same result for the past month now.

Click to collapse



Offer new, more simple and does not require LG Mobile Support Tool way the firmware on stock firmware! I think to raise a cap! 

1. Download and install the LG driver for your device! 
2. Download the LG Flash Tool 2014 and unpack. 
3. On your phone, go into Download Mode (On the phone is turned off hold down the volume + and - to connect to the computer's USB). 
4. LGFlashTool2014.exe * Run it. 
Normal Flash: sews ROM without losing data. Use if you want to eliminate system errors. For example boot loop after flashing various mods. 
CSE Flash: Choose this option if you want to format. All data will be lost. The method for full flash ROM. For example, to return the phone to factory condition. 
5. Wait for the end firmware 100%.


----------



## zephexx (Jul 31, 2014)

Alezzander_ said:


> Offer new, more simple and does not require LG Mobile Support Tool way the firmware on stock firmware! I think to raise a cap!
> 
> 1. Download and install the LG driver for your device!
> 2. Download the LG Flash Tool 2014 and unpack.
> ...

Click to collapse



this didnt work for me, it either stops between 15 and 20 seconds in time elapsed or gives me an error >.< my phone its like my phone is unbrickable


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2014)

*Sixaxis controller not working on certain custom roms*

Hi guys,

I hope you don't mind me throwing question about a certain custom rom. 

Alright, this is about a custom rom made by tamirda Phoenix 9.4 version that prevents sixaxis controller from working. It was working fine with the previous version but I didn't like much the 5x6 or 5x5 display on my S4 so I upgraded to the latest version. Since then I haven't been able to make the sixaxis controller to work or sync with my ps3 bluetooth joystick. It won't also stop the app when I try to click on the stop button. It will only say "attempting to close server" and will be stuck in there like forever till you force stop the app from settings.

Sorry for bringing this question here but I can't post a reply or feedback on the phoenix  thread because of my account status. Anyway, I hope you guys help me with this or try to relay this question to the right person.

If you have any suggestion about a custom rom that would fit my taste you can tell it. I prefer roms that's similar to stock without the fancy tricks and gimmicks. For now I'm looking for something that has S5 features and looks.

Thanks again for this wonderful thread (or the person/s who made it) that gave me a chance to post my concern.


----------



## GuestK00315 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi i was just researching latest kernel versions and i saw a 3.16 kernel my kernel is 3.0.101 and i updated it a weak ago (plazma kernel) 
So my question is why there is no 3.16 at least 3.1 kernel latest i can found is 3.0.101 why? oh and can i make a 3.16 kernel is it hard 
please answer ,thank you

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## TheHelplessGuy (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi I have a samsung gio and I want to make a efs backup but I've got an issue , in the efs professional I can't find my device.
It's there a way to use efs professional if my device isn't listed ? OR  How can i make an efs backup without EFS pro ?


----------



## wowaname (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice. I'll make sure to join and idle when I can.


----------



## Primokorn (Aug 21, 2014)

TheHelplessGuy said:


> Hi I have a samsung gio and I want to make a efs backup but I've got an issue , in the efs professional I can't find my device.
> It's there a way to use efs professional if my device isn't listed ? OR  How can i make an efs backup without EFS pro ?

Click to collapse



Try this tool: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/development/efs-samsung-tool-universal-support-t2602325


----------



## Nancy1liu (Sep 3, 2014)

*Reply to Destop/Mobile*

Nexus 7


----------



## louai rabia (Sep 6, 2014)

*I am having a problem, Huawei Honor 3c*

I am having a problem with my huawei honor 3c, I think it is bricked.

In brief, my phone won't start up no matter what I do, the display is completely shut off, the pc doesn't recognize the phone and it only flashes a red led for one second as soon as it's connected to the pc (without the battery), then nothing more happens.

I reinstalled the drivers and changed the usb cable but it's still not working.

it all happened when I was flashing a ROM using the sp flashtool, it was working fine but as soon as I disconnected the phone and reconnected it back to the computer, it didn't work anymore.

may someone please help?

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------

I am having a problem with my huawei honor 3c, I think it brick.

In brief, my phone won't start up no matter what I do, the display is completely shut off, the pc doesn't recognize the phone and it only flashes a red led for one second as soon as it's connected to the pc (without the battery), then nothing more happens.

I reinstalled the drivers and changed the usb cable but it's still not working.

it all happened when I was flashing a ROM using the sp flashtool, it was working fine but as soon as I disconnected the phone and reconnected it back to the computer, it didn't work anymore.

may someone please help?


----------



## kyotoA17 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Hola quien me puede ayudar porfavor!!!*

Soy muy novato en esto de las rom. Tengo un kioto A17 android 4.2.2 mecosto conseguirmelo y ademas me gusta mucho. Me puse a experimentar con eso del superusuario y las rom  y dañe el sistema de mi celular porfavor alguien que tenga la rom que le sirva me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria muchisimo porfa.
Espero no molestar a nadie con mi consulta gracias 
[email protected]


----------



## wada_ahmad (Sep 10, 2014)

kyotoA17 said:


> Soy muy novato en esto de las rom. Tengo un kioto A17 android 4.2.2 mecosto conseguirmelo y ademas me gusta mucho. Me puse a experimentar con eso del superusuario y las rom  y dañe el sistema de mi celular porfavor alguien que tenga la rom que le sirva me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria muchisimo porfa.
> Espero no molestar a nadie con mi consulta gracias
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Can u speak english.? I don't know what you talking about wkwk

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rex28818 (Sep 13, 2014)

Help
My uploaded my signature. it shows up in preview but doesn't show in posts. why ?


----------



## ephraim (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.   



> * Recognized Contributor Support Chat *

Click to collapse


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc

Server: chat.freenode.net
Channel: #xda-rc



> * Rules *

Click to collapse


 
1. Do not spam or else getting risked of being kicked/muted/banned. 
2. Please respect each other. 
3. Provide all the necessary details in your questions so we can provide help better. 
4. Do not swear or cuss either to the other members or to the Ops. 
5. No racism

Additional rules will be added later. If you have queries about how to use IRC either through Desktop/Mobile, leave your question below and we will gladly help. Cheers!​


----------



## GilbertoPalmeira (Sep 16, 2014)

*Sorry for asking*

Hi. I am a noob and cannot post in specialized forums yet. So, I am sorry to ask you for help, but I have few choices.
My Note 2 N7100 mobile data connection stopped working. I reset the APN's settings to default, I restored the EFS, uninstalled the last apps, and flashed the ROM again with no wiping... nothing worked!  I am really enjoying this Phoenix Rom and to flash another rom is the last resort.
Specs: Phoenix rom V18.8 Kitkat
AP: N7100XXUFND3
CP: N7100XXUFND3
CSC: N7100OXAFND3

I wil really appreciate any help in order to fix it. Tks


----------



## RootUserDWR (Sep 19, 2014)

I have a serious question about enabling Device Encryption on a rooted device. 

Is it safe?


----------



## Primokorn (Sep 19, 2014)

RootUserDWR said:


> I have a serious question about enabling Device Encryption on a rooted device.
> 
> Is it safe?

Click to collapse



Yes it is even if you can run into troubles with an encrypted while flashing or making backup/restore (as per feedbacks I read).


----------



## Ross Korolov (Sep 25, 2014)

*Hi guys*

Hi guys Im new contributor on this site can you tell me how is possible  and what I need to do for  normally writing and posting any threads and forums?


----------



## Primokorn (Sep 26, 2014)

Ross Korolov said:


> Hi guys Im new contributor on this site can you tell me how is possible  and what I need to do for  normally writing and posting any threads and forums?

Click to collapse



You need 10 posts: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1699450


----------



## Ross Korolov (Sep 26, 2014)

Just write ten posts?


Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Primokorn (Sep 26, 2014)

Ross Korolov said:


> Just write ten posts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yep


----------



## Ross Korolov (Sep 26, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> Yep

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer! :beer:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dboypipes (Oct 9, 2014)

So I have the Kyocera hydro xtrm, rooted, i got it stuck in bootloop after playing with some build prop tweaks from rom toolbox pro. Im thinking it could have something to do with I hage sevral bootloader images installed with rom toolbox with set to random so rotates boot images with the one thats stuck on its got stuck b4 but it looped like 2times n then back to normal. .
Please help


----------



## regalstreak (Oct 15, 2014)

I know hw to compile non touch versions of cwm from cm source... But how do ppl compile touch versions of cwm? I know that it needs a touch.c file present in /(source directory)/vendor/koush/recovery/  nd tht is closed source... Then how do devs compile cwm touch for unsupported devices? Please reply!
Thanks in advance...


----------



## najmulhuda111 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi, i am new in xda,i need to know how can i make a flashable zip like flashable font,flashable app etc
please help me....

Sent from my W68 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Oct 18, 2014)

najmulhuda111 said:


> Hi, i am new in xda,i need to know how can i make a flashable zip like flashable font,flashable app etc
> please help me....
> 
> Sent from my W68 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sure mate .
Have a look at  This  thread 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hhshabab (Oct 31, 2014)

conantroutman said:


> Good idea guys.
> 
> Also, moved to general to catch more "I can haz brick?" type traffic.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



thankz


----------



## ashifashraf5 (Nov 29, 2014)

Where should I post my questions?

I currently created a thread about my question. I don't know if its the way to ask here . But I attach the thread link below

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2957043

Troubles in converting user apps as system apps


Sent from my HTC Desire X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aljon98 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi i just wanna ask if there are other ways to root my android kitkat coz i guess i all do the ways to root my android using a pc and using w/out pc
..pleasseeee help me??


----------



## sunyakram (Jan 12, 2015)

My LG f160L LTE II brickd and stuck at download mode.and my pc detecting it as usb composit device. Uninstaling reinstaling LG /GOOGLE or universal ab drivers doesn't help me. So please suggest me something to get me out from here

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------




aljon98 said:


> Hi i just wanna ask if there are other ways to root my android kitkat coz i guess i all do the ways to root my android using a pc and using w/out pc
> ..pleasseeee help me

Click to collapse



 Whats your mobile model? Try towelroot. It may help


----------



## Asad Ahmed (Feb 7, 2015)

ephraim said:


> Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.
> 
> 
> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc
> ...

Click to collapse



please help me
i ported ROM from MT6582 to MT6582
everything is working but i am facing problem in camera rear camera force closes and gives a green tint.front cam is working fine
please tell how to fix it


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 8, 2015)

ashifashraf5 said:


> Where should I post my questions?
> 
> I currently created a thread about my question. I don't know if its the way to ask here . But I attach the thread link below
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can either:


 Make a new thread like you did;
 Post your question in this thread: [Help Thread] Ask ANY Question. Noob friendly.;
 Post your question in this thread: [Ask Any Question][Noob Friendly]


----------



## IODroids (Feb 16, 2015)

Should I use my forum username or any random name on irc? 

Sent from my SM-N900


----------



## PalmCentro (Feb 16, 2015)

aljon98 said:


> Hi i just wanna ask if there are other ways to root my android kitkat coz i guess i all do the ways to root my android using a pc and using w/out pc
> ..pleasseeee help me

Click to collapse



What model???
You can try Framaroot, Gingerbreak and Towelroot or even stump root.


----------



## ephraim (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.   



> * Recognized Contributor Support Chat *

Click to collapse


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc

Server: chat.freenode.net
Channel: #xda-rc



> * Rules *

Click to collapse


 
1. Do not spam or else getting risked of being kicked/muted/banned. 
2. Please respect each other. 
3. Provide all the necessary details in your questions so we can provide help better. 
4. Do not swear or cuss either to the other members or to the Ops. 
5. No racism

Additional rules will be added later. If you have queries about how to use IRC either through Desktop/Mobile, leave your question below and we will gladly help. Cheers!​


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 16, 2015)

IODroids said:


> Should I use my forum username or any random name on irc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900

Click to collapse



It doesn't realy matter, but I'd use my forum username if I were you.


----------



## eegii9999 (Feb 21, 2015)

Same here 

Sent from my S3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Garu8 (Mar 12, 2015)

*[UrgentHelp Needed!!]Note2 battery draining fastly,android is upgrading every reboot*

I own a stock rom rooted note2 with Os 4.3 JB. Since few days battery is draining fastly, it is discharging when being charged but it doesn't discharge when the phone is switched off. Also, whenever I restart or power on android it starts with logo which says - " Android is upgrading.... Starting apps....  finishing boot...", this happens on every start up although android works after that but drains at very fast rate. This happened after flashing audio zip for increasing volume from this thread " http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2799537 ".
 Please help! ! it has imp. data, and I have to recharge it again and again, avg battery capacity of note2 stands for 8 hrs but it just drains out within 2 ~ 4hrs on light usage. I did wipe out dalvik cache because of problem with super user which is working well right now( this fix I found on XDA). I went to recovery mode to find problem for the same I.e Android upgrading, there on clicking both reboot and shutdown ( once at a time), error poped out saying- " root possibly lost? ... no... .no... fix root (/system/xbin) etc., then after applying fix, the device rebooted and showed android upgrading ... finishing boot... then I went to root checker it said rooted and all the other root functions are working, but now battery is draining,(discharging even while charging), after switching to recovery mode and again rebooting, same root fix error repeats itself and Android is upgrading ... finishing boot .. logo is displayed. Could you please suggest any other way so that instead of doing factory reset I can revert back these errors without unrooting or factory resetting as I myself had thought of doing the same but it is not possible, even reloading rom cannot happen since I didn't save latest rom which I was supposed to do after eradicating earlier problem but now this error has occurred.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## IODroids (Mar 25, 2015)

Lets have a paid chat thing on here... regardless of people who are online..


----------



## Nicky55992 (Apr 23, 2015)

Could someone please help me? I asked my question at least twice on the live chat and no one answered. Frankly I thought someone would be available to help me but I guess not. I asked if someone could help me find a custom ROM for my Android M920. 

Thanks for taking the time to read this. 

-Nicky55992


----------



## phenix497 (Apr 25, 2015)

*Galaxy note 2 motherboard*

Hey all,
I have a tmobile galaxy note 2 t889 that has a broken screen (glass, digitizer, and lcd screen). I have a friend that has a note 2 that has a bad esn, I was just wondering that if I took my motherboard from my phone which has a good esn and swapped it into his phone would that fix the bad esn problem or is the esn number tied to something else besides the motherboard? 

Thanks in advance
Steven


----------



## dev.wes07 (Apr 28, 2015)

Nicky55992 said:


> Could someone please help me? I asked my question at least twice on the live chat and no one answered. Frankly I thought someone would be available to help me but I guess not. I asked if someone could help me find a custom ROM for my Android M920.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read this.
> 
> -Nicky55992

Click to collapse



Is it Huawei? or the sph? or Samsung? don't know the exact.


----------



## chowbye (Apr 29, 2015)

Can someone help me i flashed a rom over a rom using odin and now have like no system  memory  left. The rom that i flashed onto the phone twice is the andriod 5.0.1 lollipop tom for samsung i9505

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Saurabh K (May 4, 2015)

Flash userdata.img... And factory reset....

Sent from my Sparkle V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## naik.aakash (May 9, 2015)

Hello XDA!!
I'm in deep trouble.
I'm a samsung galaxy core 2 user.I've a rooted device and have twrf recovery.
Here is what I'm facing.
I switched off my mobile and went to recovery there by mistake I deleted system+ everything. Cleared dalvic cache etc... 
Before doing that I forgot to do backup of system... I only backed up boot.img n recovery not system... 
Then i searched on XDA n found a modified rom. Now whenever I'm trying to flash modified zip file of Samsung galaxy core 2 ROM that says can't be mounted and there is no operating system installed... 
I get same message before flashing modified ROM that there is no operating system..
Please help me out..
This is the link of modified ROM

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-core/general/mod-galaxy-core-2-g355h-stock-rom-t3031234


Sent from my A106 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## soyuz4u (May 10, 2015)

Try getting official firmware from sammobile and then flash it with odin. Alternatively download a custom rom and put it in ur sd card and then flash via recovery. Pm me if u need help

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karansa (May 12, 2015)

How to Notification Area Colors Icon?


----------



## gracefang (Jun 25, 2015)

naik.aakash said:


> Hello XDA!!
> I'm in deep trouble.
> I'm a samsung galaxy core 2 user.I've a rooted device and have twrf recovery.
> Here is what I'm facing.
> ...

Click to collapse



Download firmware from odin and flash via odin your problem will be solved


----------



## XMPOW (Jun 26, 2015)

it seems no one there... still works?


----------



## arunbiju969 (Jun 27, 2015)

I found the location of the recovery partition " /dev/block/platform/sdhci-tegra.3/by-name/SOS" but how to change it .IMG format,?


----------



## Hebli03 (Jul 4, 2015)

Sent from my LG-E612 

Hello everyone 
I need some help
When I tried to flash my device I got an error message
This package is for "e610" devices; this is a "m4". E:Error on /sdcard/cm-11-20131206-UNOFFICIAL-e610.zip (status 7) Installation aborted. 
my device is e612 , even I tried to edit a file in :- rom zip - systems - build.prop (from e610 to e612) 
still I'm having the same problem and same error too
How do I solve this 
need help


----------



## spritear (Jul 7, 2015)

*yes*

Great idea


----------



## Makabago (Jul 11, 2015)

wow this is so great wow


----------



## btzr (Jul 19, 2015)

*I can't root my phone after flash stock firmware*

Hello,  I'm a newbie to android root 
I have a LG Spirit H240, I was able to root it  with this method >> [GUIDE] New Root Method for LG Devices
After some days I messed up some files and brick my phone, so I used the LG flash tool and the Stock firmware to Unbrick it
Then I try to root it again but is'nt working, so i try others methods :
Kingroot, Root Genius, and this >> [Guide]LG One Click Root - root LG firmwares 
 I don't know why but I can't root it anymore  :crying:
Any help???
My phone:
LG spirit H420F, Android 5.0.1, kernel 3.10.54+, Build number LRX21Y,  Software ver. V10a


----------



## Beosoul (Jul 19, 2015)

*Help*

Hi, i have a rooted Samsung galaxy prevail 2, and just recently my phone has appeared to stop working. when i reboot it, the message 'shell has been given superuser permissions' is displayed and the screen is frozen. in this state none of the hardware buttons work except the power button except it only works to reboot, not turn the screen off. the low memory icon is also displayed in the top left. i should mention that this has happened before a while ago but my phone returned to normal after three days and i did nothing to fix it. this time its on day seven of freezing on every reboot. i have tried to factory reset using the hardware buttons but once it gets to the second logo and displays the message at the top left, it doesnt continue to the recovery menu and instead shuts back off. i have also tried to connect it to my computer to look through the files but it will not accept the driver the computers trying to install. i even downloaded the correct driver from the samsung website. any help? thanks.


----------



## ephraim (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.   



> * Recognized Contributor Support Chat *

Click to collapse


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc

Server: chat.freenode.net
Channel: #xda-rc



> * Rules *

Click to collapse


 
1. Do not spam or else getting risked of being kicked/muted/banned. 
2. Please respect each other. 
3. Provide all the necessary details in your questions so we can provide help better. 
4. Do not swear or cuss either to the other members or to the Ops. 
5. No racism

Additional rules will be added later. If you have queries about how to use IRC either through Desktop/Mobile, leave your question below and we will gladly help. Cheers!​


----------



## HsHTCsen (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi, I've just clean flashed a 5.0.2 Sense 7 Rom over a 5.0.2 Sense 6 Rom. Am I safe to restore TB app backups INCLUDING DATA that were made in the Sense 6 Rom to the Sense 7 Rom. Thanks


----------



## manhduystar (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank you this was very helpfull for me


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 11, 2015)

delete:resolved.
"all i can really do is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## tomisus3 (Oct 13, 2015)

conantroutman said:


> Good idea guys.
> 
> Also, moved to general to catch more "I can haz brick?" type traffic.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



good job guys,go like this


----------



## Pukhraj Singh (Nov 3, 2015)

Guys help me I have updated iris x8 to lollipop 5.1 from xda and now i can't enter recovery mode its black..even cannot root my phone or reset it plz help me!!


----------



## RealityFails (Nov 7, 2015)

If I dirty flash can I keep my current recovery


----------



## bengambo (Nov 11, 2015)

*gionee m2 help*

hello.i use gionee m2. i ported to cleankat 4.1 ,was going well until i noticed that the rear camera wasn't working anymore. i now decided to port to another rom but it's stuck in bootloop. even after trying to downgrade back to stockrom jellybean it refused. no matter which rom i use it keeps on showing cleankat at boot and remains stuck there. please help me out.


----------



## sunyakram (Nov 15, 2015)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63806855&postcount=107  hi all please help me on this.


----------



## Omran Zendaki (Nov 18, 2015)

RealityFails said:


> If I dirty flash can I keep my current recovery

Click to collapse



In my Galaxy S4 LTE-A when I dirty flash a rom I've never lost anything


----------



## RealityFails (Nov 19, 2015)

Omran Zendaki said:


> In my Galaxy S4 LTE-A when I dirty flash a rom I've never lost anything

Click to collapse



Thanks but it didn't work, I figured it out.


----------



## rolin1984 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi! I bought a sd card on internet, it said "64gb sd card. 8gb real bla bla bla" It was at good price so I bought it. When I had it I saw 64gb, but when I wrote data it dissapeared. So I try a few programs, like:
"mi sd (mb): 63999.96875
The media is likely to be defective.
7.4 GByte OK (15709801 sectors) 8043418112bytes-7670.80127mb-
54.9 GByte DATA LOST (115327383 sectors)
Details:7.1 GByte overwritten (14905344 sectors)
0 KByte slightly changed (< 8 bit/sector, 0 sectors)
47.8 GByte corrupted (100422039 sectors)
15 MByte aliased memory (30720 sectors)
First error at offset: 0x00000001ce6cd200
Expected: 0x00000001ce6cd200
Found: 0x0000000000000000
H2testw version 1.3
Writing speed: 8.87 MByte/s
Reading speed: 10.8 MByte/s
H2testw v1.4"

So I bet it has 7.4 GByte OK. 
My question is how do I format it to its REAL capacity, I'd like to know if there's a specific program to do that, 'cause I've tried with normal programs but I always did it and experienced problems, I'd love to format it so it KEEPS ALWAYS at its real capacity. Thanks!


----------



## ronf1011 (Nov 25, 2015)

Question. Will a MB from a nexus 7 2013 wifi/mobile data fit in a N7 2013 wifi only case. And Will I be able to use a SIM card in the wifi only case?


----------



## ktempleton (Dec 3, 2015)

I have a question I have a ZTE boost max + I haven't been able to find a root method our app that will work does anyone know where I would start trying to find one I've built several roms and a few kernels so I know my way around just need a little direction thanks


----------



## Sourajit (Dec 14, 2015)

How to move apps from phone storage to external storage on canvas spark


----------



## Omran Zendaki (Dec 15, 2015)

Sourajit said:


> How to move apps from phone storage to external storage on canvas spark

Click to collapse




Root your phone and try Link2SD application...

 Sent from my GT-I9506 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## heet1 (Dec 24, 2015)

*ZTE Warp Elite Root Questions*

Hello, I was wondering if I could get help with rooting my phone. I have the ZTE Warp Elite N9518, I also have the adb fingerprint, i dont know my way around rooting until after the fact that it has been done and some help would be much appreciated. Thank You


----------



## komery (Jan 8, 2016)

good one


----------



## heet1 (Jan 8, 2016)

komery said:


> good one

Click to collapse



Huh?

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## babar2806 (Jan 21, 2016)

*my lg g2 screen goes black and white*

lg g2 d802 screen goes black and white
dear after installation of autorec when i reboot my mobile screen goes black And white and no other disply..
hang out please help me how can i get ride of it.. please help me please i have installed
1 sumproot
2 super su
3 autorec
i think i delete partition please help me please


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Jan 22, 2016)

babar2806 said:


> lg g2 d802 screen goes black and white
> dear after installation of autorec when i reboot my mobile screen goes black And white and no other disply..
> hang out please help me how can i get ride of it.. please help me please i have installed
> 1 sumproot
> ...

Click to collapse



reflash the kdz file.. then re root it


----------



## ephraim (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.   



> * Recognized Contributor Support Chat *

Click to collapse


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc

Server: chat.freenode.net
Channel: #xda-rc



> * Rules *

Click to collapse


 
1. Do not spam or else getting risked of being kicked/muted/banned. 
2. Please respect each other. 
3. Provide all the necessary details in your questions so we can provide help better. 
4. Do not swear or cuss either to the other members or to the Ops. 
5. No racism

Additional rules will be added later. If you have queries about how to use IRC either through Desktop/Mobile, leave your question below and we will gladly help. Cheers!​


----------



## babar2806 (Jan 23, 2016)

reyscott1968 said:


> reflash the kdz file.. then re root it

Click to collapse



how to reflash because i am unable to connect my mobile with pc and also cant see anything on mobile screen when mobile start.


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Jan 23, 2016)

babar2806 said:


> how to reflash because i am unable to connect my mobile with pc and also cant see anything on mobile screen when mobile start.

Click to collapse



your possibly bricked 

head over here

forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g2/general


----------



## Can70 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Andro-encephelon (Feb 7, 2016)

*Anti-theif help*

I have a spice Mi-508 mobile, i DON'T know who activated anti-theif lock on my phone. Today i just inserted a new sim and my phone got locked up. I tried to reset but in vain!
The anti theif is inbuilt software, and i don't have any guess what the password is.
please help me as soon as possible ?????


----------



## babar2806 (Feb 7, 2016)

*stuck in cynogen mode*

dear i have reflash my phone samsung galaxy s3 i9300 and i am stuck in cynogen mode after rebooting please help me


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Feb 8, 2016)

babar2806 said:


> dear i have reflash my phone samsung galaxy s3 i9300 and i am stuck in cynogen mode after rebooting please help me

Click to collapse



whats cyanogen mode ?? do  u mean boot screen ?? 

do you mean your on this rom ?  [ROM][OFFICIAL] CyanogenMod 13 Nightlies for i9300
if yes then head over here.. people here should be able to help you


----------



## Brittni (Feb 14, 2016)

*Help? Please*

I have been having problems with my lg stylo h631 and need advice on how to fix it. It has been turning off randomly, and not turning back on until I take battery out and put it back in. Even then it swaps back and forth between the lg and t mobile screensmostly but if it actually turns all the way on, it will only be on for a few minutes then the same thing happens. I just got a boot error code 1009 when I tried to turn it on. I have done a hard reset already and the phone did stay on a little longer but but not even for an hour. Any advice as to how to fix this? Or if fixable at all?


----------



## kdeacs (Feb 19, 2016)

I need help with installing xposed framework. (yeah I have read other threads and I do usually know how to do this.), apologies if I've posted this in the wrong thread. I need to show someone a screenshot of the problem I'm getting and I'm not able to post one. Would anyone be able to email me or something on my Google account? 
If not.. The basic jist is that I'm running Android revolution HD Rom (5.0.2 android) and have tried installing xposed framework via my recovery. Everything seems to work fine but upon trying to enable modules, it says 'xposed is not installed' 

I tried using SELinuxModeChanger to change to permissive, as per some guys advice. However, this didn't make any difference. 
I'm really confused now as I feel like I've tried everything! 

Thanks guys!! X


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Feb 19, 2016)

kdeacs said:


> I need help with installing xposed framework. (yeah I have read other threads and I do usually know how to do this.), apologies if I've posted this in the wrong thread. I need to show someone a screenshot of the problem I'm getting and I'm not able to post one. Would anyone be able to email me or something on my Google account?
> If not.. The basic jist is that I'm running Android revolution HD Rom (5.0.2 android) and have tried installing xposed framework via my recovery. Everything seems to work fine but upon trying to enable modules, it says 'xposed is not installed'
> 
> I tried using SELinuxModeChanger to change to permissive, as per some guys advice. However, this didn't make any difference.
> ...

Click to collapse



tell us your device...


----------



## mdlbrn (Feb 23, 2016)

ATT ZTE 998 BRICKED need stock rom/zip


----------



## Sathyakrish (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi guys. I recently got a galaxy note 5 SM-N920G from Samsung 64gb variant from Amazon India for 53,900rs.. I installed the phone info Samsung app from it and found out in the refurbishment section that the phone is original and not refurbished. But my concern is that the charging port used was shown as 7 times and headphones section as 5 times. Is that normal?


----------



## Arjun J. (Feb 24, 2016)

*I think i bricked my phone*

Before you read my problem plz note that i am only 16 and i have very little knowledge about anything related to rooting.

I rooted my phone a month ago because i wanted to use Xmod for Clash of Clans. I tried using Kingroot but it didnt work so i installed TWRP using Odin through my pc. After that i flashed SuperSU and the phone got rooted. 
I didnt want xmod anymore so i decided to unroot my phone. I wanted to install the stock recovery and i read that i can do this by flashing the recovery.img file using Flashfy. So when i flashed it the app said that i need to reboot my device. So i pressed reboot and the screen went blank. But it didnt reboot. The screen that says Samsung Galaxy J7, which comes whenever i reboot or restart my phone, shows up but doesnt change. It also says "recovery is not seandroid enforcing" on top of the screen. It started coming when i installed TWRP. Nothing happened when i long pressed the power button. So i took out the battery, put it back and did 3 things:
1) Switching it on using the power button,
2) Directly going to recovery, and
3) Putting it for charging without switching it on. 

The same screen comes everytime. PLEASE tell me what has gone wrong as soon as possible and if there is a way to fix this. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Arjun J. (Feb 25, 2016)

*HELP!!! I think i have hard bricked my phone*

Before you read my problem plz note that i am only 16 and i have very little knowledge about anything related to rooting.

I rooted my phone a month ago because i wanted to use Xmod for Clash of Clans. I tried using Kingroot but it didnt work so i installed TWRP using Odin through my pc. After that i flashed SuperSU and the phone got rooted. 
I didnt want xmod anymore so i decided to unroot my phone. I wanted to install the stock recovery and i read that i can do this by flashing the recovery.img file using Flashfy. So when i flashed it the app said that i need to reboot my device. So i pressed reboot and the screen went blank. But it didnt reboot. The screen that says Samsung Galaxy J7, which comes whenever i reboot or restart my phone, shows up but doesnt change. It also says "recovery is not seandroid enforcing" on top of the screen. It started coming when i installed TWRP. Nothing happened when i long pressed the power button. So i took out the battery, put it back and did 3 things:
1) Switching it on using the power button,
2) Directly going to recovery, and
3) Putting it for charging without switching it on. 

The same screen comes everytime. PLEASE tell me what has gone wrong as soon as possible and if there is a way to fix this. Thanks a lot in advance. If you want any other information plz ask. Thanks again


----------



## sagar k (Mar 21, 2016)

*custom rom for intex aqua star 5.0*

Is there any  custom rom for intex aqua star 5.0


----------



## syndicate pro (Mar 24, 2016)

Anybody know of any facial recognition app that recognizes photos


----------



## mnomanstory (Jul 19, 2016)

Brother I have Mobistel Cynus f6 (gingerbread)..I have just bought it before 3 months ago approximately...
But its had just before 2 days ago showed my 64 GB sdcard as I have tried to format it also with PC ,but unfortunately it is totally damaged now, even now PC does not detect it anymore.
Then yesterday I have bought 16 GB sdcard but my cynus f6 has showed it also damaged.Then I have factory reset my device and my SD card works now.
Now the problem is that in every 30 min it gets again damage and I am doing factory reset till yesterday in every 1 hour...
I need your help...please help me...


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 23, 2016)

These are old posts but I'm answering for anyone searching that lands here.



syndicate pro said:


> Anybody know of any facial recognition app that recognizes photos

Click to collapse



No, we won't help you crack someone's phone with there photo.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------




Arjun J. said:


> Before you read my problem plz note that i am only 16 and i have very little knowledge about anything related to rooting.
> 
> I rooted my phone a month ago because i wanted to use Xmod for Clash of Clans. I tried using Kingroot but it didnt work so i installed TWRP using Odin through my pc. After that i flashed SuperSU and the phone got rooted.
> I didnt want xmod anymore so i decided to unroot my phone. I wanted to install the stock recovery and i read that i can do this by flashing the recovery.img file using Flashfy. So when i flashed it the app said that i need to reboot my device. So i pressed reboot and the screen went blank. But it didnt reboot. The screen that says Samsung Galaxy J7, which comes whenever i reboot or restart my phone, shows up but doesnt change. It also says "recovery is not seandroid enforcing" on top of the screen. It started coming when i installed TWRP. Nothing happened when i long pressed the power button. So i took out the battery, put it back and did 3 things:
> ...

Click to collapse



Find the stock recovery for your device in an Odin flashable .tar and flash it via Odin. Or just flash your model number stock firmware and you won't have root and you'll have stock recovery again like it came out of the box.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------




Brittni said:


> I have been having problems with my lg stylo h631 and need advice on how to fix it. It has been turning off randomly, and not turning back on until I take battery out and put it back in. Even then it swaps back and forth between the lg and t mobile screensmostly but if it actually turns all the way on, it will only be on for a few minutes then the same thing happens. I just got a boot error code 1009 when I tried to turn it on. I have done a hard reset already and the phone did stay on a little longer but but not even for an hour. Any advice as to how to fix this? Or if fixable at all?

Click to collapse



Is the power button sticking? I don't mean the just button you press, I mean the hardware behind it attached to the motherboard also. If they get a mixture of dust and sweat in them they can stick, causing the device to boot and reboot oddly.

If you are getting boot error and a hard reset didn't work to fix it then try flashing the stock firmware via PC.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------




Andro-encephelon said:


> I have a spice Mi-508 mobile, i DON'T know who activated anti-theif lock on my phone. Today i just inserted a new sim and my phone got locked up. I tried to reset but in vain!
> The anti theif is inbuilt software, and i don't have any guess what the password is.
> please help me as soon as possible ?????

Click to collapse



Depending on what security measures your device has, flashing your stock firmware might fix that. If there are any factory reset protections or other anti-flashing/resetting software's it will only cause issues, do your research on how to return to stock safely without locking yourself out. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun J. (Jul 23, 2016)

Thx for the tips. I tried flashing my stock firmware using Odin but it didn't work. After a few days I installed TWRP again using odin. The phone switched on and started working perfectly but it was still rooted. So when I found out that there was a software update,I used Samasung Smart Switch to install the latest software update. And in the process the stock firmware also got installed.


----------



## mahdi.arrow1 (Sep 15, 2016)

tanx


----------



## svetlich (Oct 3, 2016)

*Sony Ericsson T310 - "Shooting star*

Hello,
I am looking for Sony Ericsson T310 original (default / build in) ringtone called - "Shooting star" - please contact me at : [email protected]

Thanks in advance !


----------



## ephraim (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.   



> * Recognized Contributor Support Chat *

Click to collapse


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc

Server: chat.freenode.net
Channel: #xda-rc



> * Rules *

Click to collapse


 
1. Do not spam or else getting risked of being kicked/muted/banned. 
2. Please respect each other. 
3. Provide all the necessary details in your questions so we can provide help better. 
4. Do not swear or cuss either to the other members or to the Ops. 
5. No racism

Additional rules will be added later. If you have queries about how to use IRC either through Desktop/Mobile, leave your question below and we will gladly help. Cheers!​


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 3, 2016)

svetlich said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for Sony Ericsson T310 original (default / build in) ringtone called - "Shooting star" - please contact me at : [email protected]
> 
> Thanks in advance !

Click to collapse



The problem with this is, we can search for it by name but we have no way of knowing if what we actually find is the ringtone you're looking for, it could be a completely different ringtone with the same name, even if the search is specifically for "original Sony Ericsson shooting star ringtone". I gave it a try but I knew I would get many misleading results. 

You'll have to search for it yourself so you can make sure its the right one. If you can't find it, download the stock firmware for the T310 and extract the ringtone from the firmware.

And for future reference, when you ask a question in a thread here, it gets answered here. If you want to ask a question and have someone answer you off site or via email then you need to do that by PM, not by posting in a thread and leaving your email. If you post a question in the thread and you want an answer then you'll have to come back here to the thread you posted in to see the replies. 

We do this stuff voluntarily on our own time, if you think your time is so valuable that it's more convenient for you to be contacted by email that doesn't mean our time is plentiful, you must consider that our time is valuable too so we aren't going to chase answers for you and then chase you down to give you your answer. You want someone that is volunteering to do the work for you? Would you also like for them to come and put the ringtone on the device for you and make sure its correctly working?


----------



## d3funct (Nov 18, 2016)

Can I let me post in oneolus3 forums been trying to give bug reports


----------



## konnecta (Nov 18, 2016)

I can't post a thread?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 18, 2016)

konnecta said:


> I can't post a thread?

Click to collapse



You can't post a thread in any development forum until you have a total of 10 posts. Try posting questions in any of the Q&A forums or in one of the threads in the Off-Topic forum. When you get a total of 10 posts then you can post a new thread.

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## vinaykumar13 (Jan 4, 2017)

My mobile is Lava Iris X1 atom
I rooted my device with kingroot
After that i tried to flash a custom recovery... But flashed a wrong(another device's) recovery which prevented me to boot in to recovery, fastboot
I accidentally flashed cwm recovery as boot.img now my phone stuck at bootloop
Can't boot to fastboot, recovery, system
What should i do to solve this problem...

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 31, 2017)

Do you have to be an RC to help people? I've helped a lot of people here in the forums so doing it even more is nice.


----------



## EnriqueVoss (Jun 15, 2017)

What do i need for power button repair of the LG p880???


----------



## Sachin (Jun 16, 2017)

EnriqueVoss said:


> What do i need for power button repair of the LG p880???

Click to collapse



Visit a nearby Service centre.


----------



## EnriqueVoss (Jun 16, 2017)

sachin n said:


> Visit a nearby Service centre.

Click to collapse



Yeah there is none


----------



## Roxterminator (Jul 25, 2017)

*Lg g5 spyware problem*

Hello,

I have an LGG5 and I have symptoms of an malicious app on my phone. My batterie drains faster, some random screen shots happened my phone has been shutting down by itself and sometimes some typing occured. I have downloaded severals free spyware removal apps, none of them work. I have also factory reseted my phone several times and used safe mode but nothing works. I don't know what to do. 

Your help would be very much appreciated


----------



## PratikGolecha (Aug 27, 2017)

My phone has an issue where the notification badge on an app icon does not disappear. This is occurring on the messaging app. I received two texts during the night which I did not see until the morning. However, during this time, an automated Titanium Backup was made (I don't know if it matters though). The messaging app constantly shows a 2 in the red bubble beside the app icon indicating unread messages. There are no associated notifications in the bar. Further text messages correctly appear in the notification bar but do not change the number of the messaging app. I have tried restoring a previous Titanium backup and even reflashed my rom (Batman Rom) to no avail.

I have tried googling this problem and many of the users report this issue on HTC devices but none of the suggested methods in those threads worked for me.

Please Help


----------



## pdsubraa (Aug 31, 2017)

Good to go! Happy for you!


----------



## prasaddeshmukh (Sep 11, 2017)

Does any devloper can join for the development of Lenovo p2. This device hardly get 1 or 2 official roms .


----------



## Ctchashu (Oct 1, 2017)

manoranjan2050 said:


> Wow ..... Its Really Great idea......

Click to collapse



Can anyone tell me how to remove any option from any app's settings.  Suppose there is an option *more apps*(which directs you to playstore) in app's settings then how can i remove that option help me. Thank you


----------



## mateus2 (Feb 3, 2018)

adc


----------



## unme2gather1329 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello everyone ..
I brought s6 edge t mobile from USA and shifted in INDIA .
Then i suffered from network issues so i root this device and install indian firmware ... now the problem arises is that .. no audio during calls .
I also change the CSC file to enhance the network issue .
So plz. Help me to download the repair 4 file firmware of G925TUVS6FRA3 .... android 7.0 
Thanks..


----------



## kashif3242 (Apr 17, 2018)

*reply andriod count 10 post*

nice active site good to know


----------



## CGPearl4496 (May 20, 2018)

Requesting help with my ZTE Obsidian/Z820

I'm having an issue that seems to be caused by having Facebook installed on it, the issue is that it cannot boot or charge & I thought it was totally cooked (fried) both the phone it self and the battery, but when I plugged it in around 11:45 PM ish on 2 days ago it finally gave a sign of life sure it was booting and then it went to the optimizing apps screen and froze at 110 out of 145 apps, when it froze I unplugged it, pulled the battery out and put it back in, it done the exact same thing mentioned above  

The device specs are  

Chipset: MediaTek MT6735M 
CPU: Quad-core 1.0 GHz Cortex-A53 
GPU: Mali-T720MP2 
RAM: 909 MB 
Storage: 8 GB 
Battery: Removable Li-Ion 1800 mAh battery 
ROM: Stock from MetroPCS 
OS: Android 5.1 
Brand and Model: ZTE Obsidian/Z820-mpcs  

If anyone can help, Thanks

Sent by my Coolpad Defiant/3632 A (Can someone add this to the device list, if so thanks),
Chipset: Qualcomm MSM8917 Snapdragon 425
CPU: Quad-core 1.4 GHz Cortex-A53
GPU: Adreno 306
Storage: 8 GB
Battery: Li-Ion 2450 mAh battery
RAM 883 MB
ROM: Stock from MetroPCS
OS: Android 7.1.1


----------



## sassyfrassy (May 22, 2018)

Hi there. First time trying a forum. Anyone in the mood for some serious dark matter type badness questions


----------



## sassyfrassy (May 22, 2018)

I need someone to help me root or to take a look " under the hood"  anyone up for the challenge?





sassyfrassy said:


> Hi there. First time trying a forum. Anyone in the mood for some serious dark matter type badness questions

Click to collapse



Worms. TROJANS. Rats, ransomeware % added at teAm up. Aragedon is hear


----------



## ephraim (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and my fellow RCs have decided to make an IRC channel. If you want a quick answer or is afraid to be flamed by a certain question, visit our IRC channel and ask any RCs who is online and we will try our best to help you out. RCs who join will be Op'd.   



> * Recognized Contributor Support Chat *

Click to collapse


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda-rc

Server: chat.freenode.net
Channel: #xda-rc



> * Rules *

Click to collapse


 
1. Do not spam or else getting risked of being kicked/muted/banned. 
2. Please respect each other. 
3. Provide all the necessary details in your questions so we can provide help better. 
4. Do not swear or cuss either to the other members or to the Ops. 
5. No racism

Additional rules will be added later. If you have queries about how to use IRC either through Desktop/Mobile, leave your question below and we will gladly help. Cheers!​


----------



## sassyfrassy (Jun 3, 2018)

sassyfrassy said:


> Worms. TROJANS. Rats, ransomeware % added at teAm up. Aragedon is hear

Click to collapse



I snapped a few pics of suspicious files. Would like an opinion. I've got something granting privaleges to system files therefore my antivirus apps can't detect but I absolutely know I'm infected. I've even found my pc to have been remotely accessed. All devices in my network are infected. Also have factory reset and got new modem and routers. Nasty bug/s! May I post pics?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 3, 2018)

sassyfrassy said:


> I snapped a few pics of suspicious files. Would like an opinion. I've got something granting privaleges to system files therefore my antivirus apps can't detect but I absolutely know I'm infected. I've even found my pc to have been remotely accessed. All devices in my network are infected. Also have factory reset and got new modem and routers. Nasty bug/s! May I post pics?

Click to collapse



Upload your pics to an image hosting site such as imgur then link them here.

Have you checked to see if your new modem/router have available firmware updates? If so, you should update the firmware to be more secure.

I'm still trying to decide whether you might be "tilting at windmills" or not.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## shihoosak (Jul 6, 2018)

Hey i m using lg k8(x240i) pls do a twrp and root method and a custom ROM or pls help me to do it plss its rqst my num 7356990850 pls contact me its urgent


----------



## sassyfrassy (Jul 6, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Upload your pics to an image hosting site such as imgur then link them here.
> 
> Have you checked to see if your new modem/router have available firmware updates? If so, you should update the firmware to be more secure.
> 
> I'm still trying to decide whether you might be "tilting at windmills" or not.

Click to collapse



I've been burning midnite oil and melting my retinas pouring through miles of code, files, logs even router traffic. Its far worse than a Trojan. Wish it was only a Trojan. I've got cave smb 139 445 assure meltdown and worm issues. I'm ready to burn the network to the ground. And for the purposes of taunting me. I occasionally get contacted. Found a file named Alvin1 and was monitoring chatter in the logs they were creating one is. Goes by emo
.go figure.

Sent from my LGE LGL158VL using XDA Labs


----------



## cometbike (Oct 25, 2018)

Posted and hoping I can get some help reinstalling the Samsung J8 Crown factory ROM as I'm stuck in Binary Factory right now and I weep


----------

